# Flip or Flop??  Christina Anstead and Husband Ant Split After Less Than 2 Years of Marriage!!



## bag-princess

Christina Anstead and Ant Anstead have split.

After nearly two years of marriage, the _Christina on the Coast_ star, 37, and _Wheeler Dealers_ host, 41, are going their separate ways.

In a statement posted to her Instagram account on Friday, Christina — who welcomed son Hudson London Anstead with Ant in September 2019 — announced the news of their breakup.

"Ant and I have made the difficult decision to separate. We are grateful for each other and as always, our children will remain our priority," Christina wrote. "We appreciate your support and ask for privacy for us and our family as we navigate the future."


The pair began dating in October 2017 and tied the knot more than a year later in a secret “winter wonderland” wedding at their home in Newport Beach, California, in December 2018.










						Christina Anstead and Husband Ant Split After Less Than 2 Years of Marriage
					

The couple tied the knot in a secret “winter wonderland” wedding at their home in Newport Beach, California, in December 2018, and welcomed their first child together in September 2019




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> Christina Anstead and Ant Anstead have split.
> 
> After nearly two years of marriage, the _Christina on the Coast_ star, 37, and _Wheeler Dealers_ host, 41, are going their separate ways.
> 
> In a statement posted to her Instagram account on Friday, Christina — who welcomed son Hudson London Anstead with Ant in September 2019 — announced the news of their breakup.
> 
> "Ant and I have made the difficult decision to separate. We are grateful for each other and as always, our children will remain our priority," Christina wrote. "We appreciate your support and ask for privacy for us and our family as we navigate the future."
> 
> 
> The pair began dating in October 2017 and tied the knot more than a year later in a secret “winter wonderland” wedding at their home in Newport Beach, California, in December 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Anstead and Husband Ant Split After Less Than 2 Years of Marriage
> 
> 
> The couple tied the knot in a secret “winter wonderland” wedding at their home in Newport Beach, California, in December 2018, and welcomed their first child together in September 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Whoa, that was even quicker than I thought it would be!

I feel for the kids; the new baby, from all her mentions, was a difficult baby to say the least. That probably played into messing up their imagined picture-perfect life. 

On to the next house, urm, marriage!


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> *Whoa, that was even quicker than I thought it would be!*
> 
> I feel for the kids; the new baby, from all her mentions, was a difficult baby to say the least. That probably played into messing up their imagined picture-perfect life.
> 
> On to the next house, urm, marriage!




it sure was!  and Tarek is just recently engaged.  and she never missed the chance to take several digs about her other marriage.  i guess she is going to have to remove that she has a new man and how perfect her life is from the intro of her show soon!


----------



## LemonDrop

so spoiler.  it's a flop.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> it sure was!  and Tarek is just recently engaged.  and she never missed the chance to take several digs about her other marriage.  i guess she is going to have to remove that she has a new man and how perfect her life is from the intro of her show soon!


Was I the only one (uh, no) that knew this was basically a "1-night stand" kind of marriage? 

When you're constantly gushing like she was, you know she was trying to convince herself and her audience. She is so irritating that while the DVR records her show, I don't watch it much. I still watch Tarek's show and boy, he must be LOL loudly somewhere, except that his kids are involved. 

And really--Ant?


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Was I the only one (uh, no) that knew this was basically a "1-night stand" kind of marriage?
> 
> When you're constantly gushing like she was, you know she was trying to convince herself and her audience. She is so irritating that while the DVR records her show, I don't watch it much. I still watch Tarek's show and boy, he must be LOL loudly somewhere, except that his kids are involved.
> 
> And really--Ant?




i watch Tarek's show too and really like it.  her's not so much but i have seen it.  and yes she was constantly making sure her audience knew how wonderful her new marriage was.   i saw that she turned off the comment on her IG post about this!


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s interesting I liked their show together years ago but didn’t get into their own shows separately. I’ll have watch Tarek’s tho. I did see her show and it seemed a bit lame. I didn’t get into it.


----------



## bag-princess

they really tried it with this article!!   the title is so misleading!  did they really try and insinuate that Tarek is wrong to not be all torn up about her marriage falling apart!  why would he after the way she acted???  


According to an unnamed source, Tarek has been happily keeping his mind off his ex’s relationship as much as possible since their split *(as he should) *— recently, made all the more possible by the distractions of planning an engagement and wedding with fiancée Heather. But per this account, Tarek doesn’t exactly sound indifferent to Christina. It sounds like he’s created very specific boundaries on what he wants their relationship to look like.

“Christina and Tarek only talk about work and the kids (daughter Taylor & son Brayden), they’re not really friends. As the mother of his children, he wants her to be happy, but they don’t discuss personal lives at all,” the source told _Hollywood Life. _“He’s not going to ask nor does he care what happened with Ant *(i don't blame him!)* and he’ll be there to support the kids with the transition.”










						Tarek El Moussa's Reported Reaction to Ant & Christina Anstead's Split Is So Sad
					

In 2017, HGTV stars Tarek El Moussa and Christina Anstead (then-El Moussa) shocked the world by announcing they were ending their marriage and long partnership. But as Tarek moved on with Selling Sunset's Heather Rae Young, and Christina moved on with Ant Anstead, we were starting to think that...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## melissatrv

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s interesting I liked their show together years ago but didn’t get into their own shows separately. I’ll have watch Tarek’s tho. I did see her show and it seemed a bit lame. I didn’t get into it.



I think it is like Chip and Joanna, if they split and had separate shows, it would not be nearly as interesting


----------



## kemilia

melissatrv said:


> I think it is like Chip and Joanna, if they split and had separate shows, it would not be nearly as interesting


The squabbles over which tile to use for the, for instance, shower stall, was the interesting part. He was super frugal and she would plaster the walls with diamonds if allowed (probably literally). 

Her new show was all "oh, my new life is incredible! Our new house, which Ant helped design is incredible! Look at all the high-end cars we now drive, it's incredible!" She just did not get it, I saw it as the old "she doth protest too much." 

Tarek's show works with newbie flippers, it could be better but at least Christina isn't on it. I did used to like seeing what bag she was carrying though. 

Once again, I feel for their kids, this quick new-daddy-here, new-daddy-gone, thing has to affect them.


----------



## kemilia

melissatrv said:


> I think it is like Chip and Joanna, if they split and had separate shows, it would not be nearly as interesting


Boy this COVID sure did throw a monkey wrench into their new network plans. Hope we get to see them again soon.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I KNOW it’s none of my business but this whole “we will live our lives out in front of the cameras until the messy part“ is annoying. I kind of need to know why.

I’m still scratching my head over the Courtney / Dave thing.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> The squabbles over which tile to use for the, for instance, shower stall, was the interesting part. He was super frugal and she would plaster the walls with diamonds if allowed (probably literally).
> 
> *Her new show was all "oh, my new life is incredible! Our new house, which Ant helped design is incredible! Look at all the high-end cars we now drive, it's incredible!" *She just did not get it, I saw it as the old "she doth protest too much."
> 
> Tarek's show works with newbie flippers, it could be better but at least Christina isn't on it. I did used to like seeing what bag she was carrying though.
> 
> Once again, I feel for their kids, this quick new-daddy-here, new-daddy-gone, thing has to affect them.



THIS!!!  that is what i said - and that little part of the show intro where she proudly proclaims "i have a new man" was just gag worthy!  she tried so hard to make it sound like he was the best thing since sliced bread.   and you nailed her decorating to a T!  she always had to have the most expensive items and if Tarek dared to veto it should would pout.  i love Tarek's show because i like to see what goes on behind the scenes and what it takes to get these houses to looking like they do.  i love seeing all the mistakes and hard work it takes but that's me. 

i feel for the kids too - especially taylor!  you can tell she is a smart little girl and i hope she isn't catching heat from kids at school.  she will soon have a new step-daddy and i would not be surprised if she has another step-sibling soon after.




kemilia said:


> Boy this COVID sure did throw a monkey wrench into their new network plans. Hope we get to see them again soon.




i would not mind not seeing them at all!   i am sooooo tired of all the reruns and i just never did like joanna much at all.  she seems like a really cold and not very nice woman from what people have said.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> I KNOW it’s none of my business but this whole “we will live our lives out in front of the cameras until the messy part“ is annoying. *I kind of need to know why.*
> 
> I’m still scratching my head over the Courtney / Dave thing.





girl you and me both!!!


----------



## DS2006

So sad for the children. I have watched Tarek's new show some but not hers. On the other hand, I love Chip and Joanna!


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't know. Always got the vibe that Christina is a bit entitled and domineering. She was miserable while she was with Tarek, then I thought for sure this Ant guy will cheer her up. But apparently not for long. Anyone know what really transpired? 

It's a shame they've only given it two years. They might stick it out longer if everyone weren't in lockdown. and there's no all-consuming stress. Anyway, I wish all the parties well.


----------



## Annawakes

I always thought Christina’s decorating ideas were a bit one-trick pony.  I haven’t seen too many episodes of her old show with Tarek, but it seems like, every single episode, she wants to do “white shaker cabinets”.  Like, every single episode.  All of their homes ended up looking the same, in the kitchens at least.


----------



## bag-princess

Annawakes said:


> I always thought Christina’s decorating ideas were a bit one-trick pony.  I haven’t seen too many episodes of her old show with Tarek, but it seems like, every single episode, she wants to do “white shaker cabinets”.  Like, every single episode.  All of their homes ended up looking the same, in the kitchens at least.




and don't forget the color grey. a billion other colors and it was always grey and white.  and if tarek dared to tell her that what she was choosing cost too much - and it always was the most $$$ - she would not be a happy camper.


----------



## Annawakes

bag-princess said:


> and don't forget the color grey. a billion other colors and it was always grey and white.  and if tarek dared to tell her that what she was choosing cost too much - and it always was the most $$$ - she would not be a happy camper.


Yup.  Grey, that’s the other thing I couldn’t remember.  I wasn’t too impressed with her decorating skills.


----------



## kemilia

DS2006 said:


> So sad for the children. I have watched Tarek's new show some but not hers. On the other hand, I love Chip and Joanna!


I love Erin and Ben (Home Town). I like how they try to save stuff and reuse cabinets, appliances, etc. and then donate this stuff too. Their style is way more up my alley, and I know that there are a lot of problems & issues we don't see, and Mississippi has a ton of poverty and recently bad weather (tornados, hurricanes) but the thought of living in a small quiet town appeals to me more since the COVID.


----------



## kemilia

Annawakes said:


> Yup.  Grey, that’s the other thing I couldn’t remember.  I wasn’t too impressed with her decorating skills.


They aren't decorating skills, they're *DESIGN* skills.  

I HATED the cement patterned tiles she put everywhere--bathroom, fireplace, floors, sheesh. That and the grey/black/white and all shades in between (when I was shopping for tile for a new fireplace surround a few years back the SA literally used these words). I feel this color scheme will be dated in a few years but then everything is--pick what you love and be happy.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> They aren't decorating skills, they're *DESIGN* skills.
> 
> I HATED the cement patterned tiles she put everywhere--bathroom, fireplace, floors, sheesh. That and the grey/black/white and all shades in between (when I was shopping for tile for a new fireplace surround a few years back the SA literally used these words). I feel this color scheme will be dated in a few years but then everything is--pick what you love and be happy.





 she is a decorator and not a designer! bless her heart. she has no degree in interior or any other design. someone asked her if she studied interior design on FB a while back and she refused to answer the question. there is nothing wrong with being a decorator but people who have studied and gotten a degree in interior design will point out quickly what the difference is!


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> I love Erin and Ben (Home Town). I like how they try to save stuff and reuse cabinets, appliances, etc. and then donate this stuff too. Their style is way more up my alley, and I know that there are a lot of problems & issues we don't see, and *Mississippi has a ton of poverty* and recently bad weather (tornados, hurricanes) but the thought of living in a small quiet town appeals to me more since the COVID.




so do a lot of other states.


----------



## DS2006

kemilia said:


> I love Erin and Ben (Home Town). I like how they try to save stuff and reuse cabinets, appliances, etc. and then donate this stuff too. Their style is way more up my alley, and I know that there are a lot of problems & issues we don't see, and Mississippi has a ton of poverty and recently bad weather (tornados, hurricanes) but the thought of living in a small quiet town appeals to me more since the COVID.



 Yes! Love Ben and Erin, too!!!


----------



## absolutpink

A1aGypsy said:


> I KNOW it’s none of my business but this whole “we will live our lives out in front of the cameras until the messy part“ is annoying. I kind of need to know why.



This! I know they don't owe anyone an explanation, but I wanna know the details!


----------



## bag-princess

this was posted yesterday - picking up green juice at some place.  she is soooooo tiny!!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I wonder if it was just the strain of cross the pond families. I cannot imagine how difficult it would be to have one baby in LA and the other two in the uk during COVID


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> I wonder if it was just the strain of cross the pond families. I cannot imagine how difficult it would be to have one baby in LA and the other two in the uk during COVID




he did mention several times in tweets how hard it was not being able to see his kids in the UK and when he was finally able to do so he was so happy to be able to finally go.  i don't see how that would have been a huge factor though - that is where they have always been.  it's not like the moved there then covid hit.


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> this was posted yesterday - picking up green juice at some place.  she is soooooo tiny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856228



She's always been very thin, very OC girls-kind-of-thin, but in this pic, she looks even thinner! Must be the stress.

I watch Wind City Flip. I love Alison Victoria. She can do interior and exterior and her design is very upscale while retaining old world charm. Always above one million mark. I'm always amazed at every single project she takes on. She's really, really talented. Highly recommend this show if you're not watching it already.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> She's always been very thin, very OC girls-kind-of-thin, but in this pic, she looks even thinner! Must be the stress.
> 
> I watch Wind City Flip. I love Alison Victoria. She can do interior and exterior and her design is very upscale while retaining old world charm. Always above one million mark. I'm always amazed at every single project she takes on. She's really, really talented. Highly recommend this show if you're not watching it already.



I’ve been watching Windy City Rehab since the first show - it was on last night and she did another amazing job. She is going through some tough issues with her biz right now but she’s handling it!


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> I’ve been watching Windy City Rehab since the first show - it was on last night and she did another amazing job. She is going through some tough issues with her biz right now but she’s handling it!



Yeahs, Alison is more artistic minded, and she really goes all out to realize her grand visions. Her biz partner is usually afraid of the financial risks. 

Another good show is Restoration by the Fords. Leanne is wonderful. Although her designs seems bland or plain, but it's the way she introduces "light" into a space that really captivates me. And there's always something soothing about her work.

I wish there are more show by great talents, rather than Tarek and Christina or Aubrey and Bristol. I mean, I don't like Flip or Flop aesthetics. To me, these kind of cheap designs don't even warrant a show in the first place.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Yeahs, Alison is more artistic minded, and she really goes all out to realize her grand visions. Her biz partner is usually afraid of the financial risks.
> 
> Another good show is Restoration by the Fords. Leanne is wonderful. Although her designs seems bland or plain, but it's the way she introduces "light" into a space that really captivates me. And there's always something soothing about her work.
> 
> I wish there are more show by great talents, rather than Tarek and Christina or Aubrey and Bristol. I mean, I don't like Flip or Flop aesthetics. To me, these kind of cheap designs don't even warrant a show in the first place.




omg i love Aubrey and Bristol!  well........Aubrey!  her style is soooo unique but it works for vegas and she could teach christina a thing or two about how to get a good bargain when it comes to getting materials for a house.  she knows how to get more bang for her buck!   i tried watching the Fords and just could not get into it and i can't stand chip and joanna.


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> omg i love Aubrey and Bristol!  well........Aubrey!  her style is soooo unique but it works for vegas and she could teach christina a thing or two about how to get a good bargain when it comes to getting materials for a house.  she knows how to get more bang for her buck!   i tried watching the Fords and just could not get into it and i can't stand chip and joanna.



I can't stand Chip and Joanna either. CANNOT.

Aubrey's good in terms of being thrifty and making solid profits. She's a good businesswoman. But I don't like this Las Vegas aesthetics. I need calm and serenity and a bit of vintage remains from the past. So Fords all the WAY!

Okay so I googled Christina and Ant. What's up with difficult baby? I mean baby cried a lot or what? Ant has to be very close to his teenage children. It just is. I have a feeling it was choosing between his kids or Christina, and obviously....But really they looked like they were really attracted to each other. Such a short marriage.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh I need to add Windy City Rehab to my list.  

Sadly, 2nd marriage success rate has odds stacked against them. 

Christina looks frail. Not healthy at all, imo. 
I didn’t realize her husband has kids in the UK. I’m sure that was hard on him especially during a pandemic. Do they have children together or just his and hers?


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I can't stand Chip and Joanna either. CANNOT.
> 
> Aubrey's good in terms of being thrifty and making solid profits. She's a good businesswoman. But I don't like this Las Vegas aesthetics. I need calm and serenity and a bit of vintage remains from the past. So Fords all the WAY!
> 
> Okay so I googled Christina and Ant. *What's up with difficult baby?* I mean baby cried a lot or what? Ant has to be very close to his teenage children. It just is. I have a feeling it was choosing between his kids or Christina, and obviously....But really they looked like they were really attracted to each other. Such a short marriage.



she is alluding to the fact that it was hard for her to concieve. 




meluvs2shop said:


> Oh I need to add Windy City Rehab to my list.
> 
> Sadly, 2nd marriage success rate has odds stacked against them.
> 
> Christina looks frail. Not healthy at all, imo.
> I didn’t realize her husband has kids in the UK. I’m sure that was hard on him especially during a pandemic. Do they have children together or just his and hers?




they have one child together - she became pregnant not long after they got married.   i think 3 months later.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I can't stand Chip and Joanna either. CANNOT.
> 
> Aubrey's good in terms of being thrifty and making solid profits. She's a good businesswoman. But I don't like this Las Vegas aesthetics. I need calm and serenity and a bit of vintage remains from the past. So Fords all the WAY!
> 
> Okay so I googled Christina and Ant. What's up with difficult baby? I mean baby cried a lot or what? Ant has to be very close to his teenage children. It just is. I have a feeling it was choosing between his kids or Christina, and obviously....But really they looked like they were really attracted to each other. Such a short marriage.




yes Aubrey is very good at being thrifty and getting bigger profits but like you i could not live with the Vegas glam!  she is a good business woman and knows her are though and what will sell.   she has done one or two "normal"  reno's with neutral colors and things that turned out nicely but that isn't her calling card. i loved watching her do her thing and hate that HGTV pulled it!   i think you are right about Ant and the relationship with his kids and having to choose - and we all know that it takes a whole lot more than two pretty people being attracted to each other to make a marriage work!


----------



## kemilia

Grande Latte said:


> She's always been very thin, very OC girls-kind-of-thin, but in this pic, she looks even thinner! Must be the stress.
> 
> I watch Wind City Flip. I love Alison Victoria. She can do interior and exterior and her design is very upscale while retaining old world charm. Always above one million mark. I'm always amazed at every single project she takes on. She's really, really talented. Highly recommend this show if you're not watching it already.


I watch too. But living in the Chicago-land area, I've read many articles about buyers suing her & her partners for shoddy work. Lots.

Her painting the brick outsides is always awful, imo. i watched one last night and she painted this lovely red brick with limestone details black, it wound up looking like it had been charred in a very bad fire (Chicago did have a VERY bad fire in 1871--maybe her inspiration?). 

And then she buys these gorgeous fireplace surrounds, mantels, antique Asian pieces, etc. and paints them too. One mantel had a really different feature I'd never seen before and while she is drooling about how incredible the wood is, she winds up painting it first black then grey--now it looks like it was in a flour factory explosion, awful. 

I give her lots of credit for having her own business and getting a show on HGTV, it's got to be really hard being a woman in the construction industry so I just smile seeing that she has got just about every trendy over-priced (imo) bracelet on her arm (Cartier Love bangle, Cartier Juste un Clou bracelet, VCA bracelet, and what looks like a Tiffany Hardware necklace). She admits she loves gold but that stuff would just get destroyed working on a construction site. But she's earned it. And I watch.


----------



## kemilia

There was a couple that redid houses in Nashville. Her name was Page Turner (funny!) and I don't remember his but he was a real cutie. Except for her painting nearly every house blue (I hate blue) it was a really fun show. And there was a couple in the Vegas area I think, Desert Fliippers, they had great chemistry. 

I like seeing how people do things in other parts of the country, especially building materials. Up here around Chicago we have to have lots of insulation, tight windows, etc. to fight the awful winter cold and seeing other parts of the country have their water heaters & laundry out in the garage just amazes me. And then the swamp coolers used out west--I'd never heard of them. I couldn't get into the Fords either.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I enjoy watching Alison Victoria because I enjoy vintage houses. I just love the aesthetics and how the designers bring them into the modern world. HGTV doesn't have enough of these types of shows. I've lived all over California, but never set foot in Chicago. But some of her houses remind me of parts of San Francisco.

I didn't know she was being sued. That sucks. Maybe there is shoddy work involved, or maybe people try to "cash in" on her fame. But I understand why she paints over beautiful historic pieces. It's because wooden colors differ and she's anal when it comes to tying in all the colors and bringing in cohesion. But yes, I agree, going all black or grey isn't the solution either. Yeah that sucks. Lawsuits really destroy people (plaintiffs and defendants).


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> *There was a couple that redid houses in Nashville. Her name was Page Turner (funny!) and I don't remember his but he was a real cutie.* Except for her painting nearly every house blue (I hate blue) it was a really fun show. And there was a couple in the Vegas area I think, Desert Fliippers, they had great chemistry.
> 
> I like seeing how people do things in other parts of the country, especially building materials. Up here around Chicago we have to have lots of insulation, tight windows, etc. to fight the awful winter cold and seeing other parts of the country have their water heaters & laundry out in the garage just amazes me. And then the swamp coolers used out west--I'd never heard of them. I couldn't get into the Fords either.




they used to be a couple too!   his name is DeRon.  look how well they get along!  still work together with no problems!


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> Was I the only one (uh, no) that knew this was basically a "1-night stand" kind of marriage?
> 
> When you're constantly gushing like she was, you know she was trying to convince herself and her audience. She is so irritating that while the DVR records her show, I don't watch it much. I still watch Tarek's show and boy, he must be LOL loudly somewhere, except that his kids are involved.
> 
> And really--Ant?


I didn't really watch her show with Tarek in terms of full episodes but saw snippets while DH watched...never like her.  Just struck me as a know-it-all.


----------



## Grande Latte

Another thing I have to mention about Christina is that she's really a pretty girl, but damn, that cool-toned/ silver colored eyeshadow and too pale neutral lip color combo just doesn't do anything for her. In fact I really think she's warm or neutral toned, so the grey colors make her look cold and ill.

And also why is/ was she trying to get a rise out of Tarek all the time? Even after she's supposedly found love with Ant? Is she really over Tarek, or is that a love and hate relationship? Why couldn't she just focus on her newfound happiness?


----------



## Miss Liz

bag-princess said:


> they used to be a couple too!   his name is DeRon.  look how well they get along!  still work together with no problems!


Flip or Flop Nashville! Page and DeRon are so cool. Also Lindsey and Eric Bennett, the Desert Flippers in Palm Springs. Still waiting to hear if either show got picked up for another season.


----------



## bag-princess

Miss Liz said:


> Flip or Flop Nashville! Page and DeRon are so cool. Also Lindsey and Eric Bennett, the Desert Flippers in Palm Springs. Still waiting to hear if either show got picked up for another season.




i know that Page and DeRon did not.   the last season was in march of last year!


----------



## CeeJay

My husband and I referred Christina's "design" show as "*Beige on the Beach*" because .. MY GOD .. I have never seen someone as adverse to color in my life!  Everything is beige, grey, beige, grey .. every once in a while she would put something in (like a door) that was other than those 2 colors, but RARELY!!!

I'm not surprised one bit re: the flop on the marriage (BTW - "Ant" is a nickname for Anthony in the UK).  I think the failure of Christina's & Tarek's marriage was about $$$ .. she obviously loves it and spent it whereas Tarek is/was much more frugal.  Statistically speaking, $$$ (how much one makes & how each spends it) is oftentimes the reason for a break-up per my Divorce lawyer's friends.  My husband never cared that I made significantly more than him, nor did he really care about what I spent .. 'cos he liked to spend too!   I would bet that Ant had the same issue with Christina; could she really afford a convertible Bentley?  

What always slayed me about her, was her outfits .. seriously?!?! .. above the knee boots in Orange County? .. uh, when? .. like when it snows?!?!!  HA - puhleeze!!!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> omg i love Aubrey and Bristol!  well........Aubrey!  her style is soooo unique but it works for vegas and she could teach christina a thing or two about how to get a good bargain when it comes to getting materials for a house.  she knows how to get more bang for her buck!   i tried watching the Fords and just could not get into it and i *can't stand chip and joanna*.


I like Joanna, but Chip?!?! .. he always looks greasy & dirty!  I also don't like the fact that they so publicly tout their religious affiliation .. please keep that to yourselves!


----------



## kemilia

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, I enjoy watching Alison Victoria because I enjoy vintage houses. I just love the aesthetics and how the designers bring them into the modern world. HGTV doesn't have enough of these types of shows. I've lived all over California, but never set foot in Chicago. But some of her houses remind me of parts of San Francisco.
> 
> I didn't know she was being sued. That sucks. Maybe there is shoddy work involved, or maybe people try to "cash in" on her fame. But I understand why she paints over beautiful historic pieces. It's because wooden colors differ and she's anal when it comes to tying in all the colors and bringing in cohesion. But yes, I agree, going all black or grey isn't the solution either. Yeah that sucks. Lawsuits really destroy people (plaintiffs and defendants).


She does build incredible oven hoods, though tbh, I don't think that would be where I would my dollars going if I was purchasing/redoing my house.

A recent show where she was in an architectural parts store I was so wishing I knew about that place when I put in my fireplace a couple years back, the mantel/surrounds were so different and cool and cost less than what I paid to have mine made. I love my quarter-sawn oak (stained light cherry) mantel/surrounds but her pieces were gorgeous. And then she painted them!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> they used to be a couple too!   his name is DeRon.  look how well they get along!  still work together with no problems!


DeRon was (is) super hot, and she is great too, very nice outfits. How she walks around in those heels on construction is beyond me! 

I wish they were on regularly, take C on the Coast far away, please.


----------



## kemilia

Miss Liz said:


> Flip or Flop Nashville! Page and DeRon are so cool. Also Lindsey and Eric Bennett, the Desert Flippers in Palm Springs. Still waiting to hear if either show got picked up for another season.


Yes, Desert Flippers! Love these 2, she is so cute and relatable, especially with her kids.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> She does build incredible oven hoods, though tbh, I don't think that would be where I would my dollars going if I was purchasing/redoing my house.
> 
> A recent show where she was in an architectural parts store I was so wishing I knew about that place when I put in my fireplace a couple years back, the mantel/surrounds were so different and cool and cost less than what I paid to have mine made. I love my quarter-sawn oak (stained light cherry) mantel/surrounds but her pieces were gorgeous. And then she painted them!




we have an architecural warehouse like that one she was in and let me tell you - you could pass hours in that place and not care!!  for someone like me that loves that kind of thing it is like a big candy store for a kid.


----------



## bag-princess

*'Flip or Flop' star Christina Anstead reflects on split from Ant: 'I never thought I would have one divorce let alone two or two baby daddies'










						'Flip or Flop' star Christina Anstead reflects on split from Ant: 'I never thought I would have one divorce let alone two'
					

"Sometimes life throws us curve balls," HGTV star Christina Anstead wrote on Instagram.




					www.yahoo.com
				



*


----------



## bag-princess

limom - that was my exact reaction too!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Why do I get the feeling that Tarek and Christina will reconcile. Am I the only one?


----------



## kemilia

Grande Latte said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Tarek and Christina will reconcile. Am I the only one?


No, I don't. There's anger still there (towards her) and he' glad it's over. He's made a few comments on his show that indicated it took a lot of money to get the divorce done.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> No, I don't. There's anger still there (towards her) and he' glad it's over. He's made a few comments on his show that indicated it took a lot of money to get the divorce done.




neither do i!  no way in hell!   and i just get the giggles at how she tried to throw shade at Tarek in her little intro to her show about having "a new man" as if he had upgraded.  that was so tacky and now look at her situation.  i am not going to be shocked or surprised if by the end of 2021 she will have another husband and a third baby daddy.


----------



## SouthTampa

I love Windy City as well.   Ia think she is fabulous.   I took this screen shot from the television.   She placed this antique molding around the door and I think it is the most beautiful thing I had seen in a long time.


----------



## bag-princess

SouthTampa said:


> I love Windy City as well.   Ia think she is fabulous.   I took this screen shot from the television.   She placed this antique molding around the door and I think it is the most beautiful thing I had seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861615





i love when she does that!  the doors are already fabulous but that really makes them stand out!


----------



## tln

SouthTampa said:


> I love Windy City as well.   Ia think she is fabulous.   I took this screen shot from the television.   She placed this antique molding around the door and I think it is the most beautiful thing I had seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861615



I like your media stand!


----------



## Grande Latte

kemilia said:


> No, I don't. There's anger still there (towards her) and he' glad it's over. He's made a few comments on his show that indicated it took a lot of money to get the divorce done.



Yeah, there is A LOT of anger, too much anger. Which is why I don't think they are over each other. But yes, getting back together will be tough.


----------



## SouthTampa

tln said:


> I like your media stand!


Thank you.   It is from the 70’s.   Style is called brutalist.   I mix a lot of era’s.  Mission, Art Deco, you name it


----------



## SouthTampa

SouthTampa said:


> Thank you.   It is from the 70’s.   Style is called brutalist.   I mix a lot of era’s.  Mission, Art Deco, you name it


----------



## tln

That looks wonderful!


----------



## Sol Ryan

I love Windy City Rehab.., Allison is my OG HGTV Crush from her Kitchen Crashers days... I spent so many Saturdays wandering Lowe’s hoping they’d appear... I love her bags too. Her and Leanne Ford are my current favs. 

I’m really curious about this season though. It seems like a hit piece on Donovan. I wonder if it’s gonna be like that all season or if there’s gonna be more explanations on what is going on from his side.

I rarely ever wish ill on any one, but man I was hoping for Christina on the Coast to bomb... the intro and the promos are so cringeworthy. I don’t get why she needed to seem so perfect. It’s why I liked Good Bones in its first season. They weren’t perfect. Trying to figure out their family tree was a good mental work out and the designs were nice.

I don’t really like either Tarik or Christina’s individual shows. Flip or Flop was okay. It could have ended and I would have survived lol.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> neither do i!  no way in hell!   and i just get the giggles at how she tried to throw shade at Tarek in her little intro to her show about having "a new man" as if he had upgraded.  that was so tacky and now look at her situation.  i am not going to be shocked or surprised if by the end of 2021 she will have another husband and a third baby daddy.


She has said she is done with babies, but who knows. New man may want a baby, especially if he's youngish. And yes, that was tacky shade she threw.

*Question*: did her girlfriend, the brunette that's been friends with her forever (and I don't know how that happens given what we see on the show) lose a LOT of weight? I may have gotten mixed up but on a recent show, the gf was a lot heavier at the beginning of the reno but then a skinnier at the end of the show? 

I may have had too much vino.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> i love when she does that!  the doors are already fabulous but that really makes them stand out!


And she didn't paint it black!  (it is nice, mixing old and new)


----------



## kemilia

Sol Ryan said:


> I love Windy City Rehab.., Allison is my OG HGTV Crush from her Kitchen Crashers days... I spent so many Saturdays wandering Lowe’s hoping they’d appear... I love her bags too. Her and Leanne Ford are my current favs.
> 
> I’m really curious about this season though. It seems like a hit piece on Donovan. I wonder if it’s gonna be like that all season or if there’s gonna be more explanations on what is going on from his side.
> 
> I rarely ever wish ill on any one, but man I was hoping for Christina on the Coast to bomb... the intro and the promos are so cringeworthy. I don’t get why she needed to seem so perfect. It’s why I liked Good Bones in its first season. They weren’t perfect. Trying to figure out their family tree was a good mental work out and the designs were nice.
> 
> I don’t really like either Tarik or Christina’s individual shows. Flip or Flop was okay. It could have ended and I would have survived lol.


That story was in the Chicago papers about him basically stealing from Peter to pay Paul (not exactly stealing, just being "creative" with money). Who really knows the truth--construction in Chicago is all union and backroom deals. Not bashing unions but getting things done isn't easy, and then there's the winter weather. And then there's our chubby Guv who had all the toilets pulled from one of his mansions in the city to save tons of taxes. Yes, the toilets.


----------



## Sol Ryan

kemilia said:


> That story was in the Chicago papers about him basically stealing from Peter to pay Paul (not exactly stealing, just being "creative" with money). Who really knows the truth--construction in Chicago is all union and backroom deals. Not bashing unions but getting things done isn't easy, and then there's the winter weather. And then there's our chubby Guv who had all the toilets pulled from one of his mansions in the city to save tons of taxes. Yes, the toilets.



Interesting. I hope she’s able to keep the show going. I’m just surprised he doesn’t seem to be fighting back. She’s my girl, even if I can’t afford anything she does lol. She’s hilarious when she’s happy.


----------



## bag-princess

Sol Ryan said:


> I love Windy City Rehab.., Allison is my OG HGTV Crush from her Kitchen Crashers days... I spent so many Saturdays wandering Lowe’s hoping they’d appear... I love her bags too. Her and Leanne Ford are my current favs.
> 
> I’m really curious about this season though. It seems like a hit piece on Donovan. I wonder if it’s gonna be like that all season or if there’s gonna be more explanations on what is going on from his side.
> 
> I rarely ever wish ill on any one, but man I was hoping for Christina on the Coast to bomb..*. the intro and the promos are so cringeworthy*. I don’t get why she needed to seem so perfect. It’s why I liked Good Bones in its first season. They weren’t perfect. Trying to figure out their family tree was a good mental work out and the designs were nice.
> 
> I don’t really like either Tarik or Christina’s individual shows. Flip or Flop was okay. It could have ended and I would have survived lol.




that is what i am saying!!!!  a grown a$$ woman like her bragging about having "a new man" was just the height of pathetic!!  and it would not have been so bad if she had said that in one of the shows but this was the dang intro and people had to hear that every single time it came on!  we get it ok!   i guess she is going to have to have that part of the show intro removed now.

i love Tarek's show because i love the technical part of building!  not the pretty product when it is finished - i want to see all that went into getting it ready to go on sale.  i love watching the contractors and all the people that take a house from a concrete slab to a very expensive home.  that is why i love Good Bones too - those houses are a hot mess before karen and mina get to making them pretty again!


----------



## Grande Latte

kemilia said:


> That story was in the Chicago papers about him basically stealing from Peter to pay Paul (not exactly stealing, just being "creative" with money). Who really knows the truth--construction in Chicago is all union and backroom deals. Not bashing unions but getting things done isn't easy, and then there's the winter weather. And then there's our chubby Guv who had all the toilets pulled from one of his mansions in the city to save tons of taxes. Yes, the toilets.



Dealing with contractors is the one of the hardest things in life. Allison is the artist partner in the show, but she' can't pull workmen together to finish her vision. This is why Allison needs Donovan. But he just approves of re-do's and delays without even consulting her. And when things go south, I can't help but wonder if they were intentional. Makes me wonder if he's cheating her in business.

This is why design couples are usually spouses or brothers and sisters. This way no additional money leaves the team.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Dealing with contractors is the one of the hardest things in life. Allison is the artist partner in the show, but she' can't pull workmen together to finish her vision. This is why Allison needs Donovan. But he just approves of re-do's and delays without even consulting her. And when things go south, I can't help but wonder if they were intentional. *Makes me wonder if he's cheating her in business.*
> 
> This is why design couples are usually spouses or brothers and sisters. This way no additional money leaves the team.





of course he is - that is exactly what it looks like!  she found out on the last show that all the money that was going out to these contractors was HIS company!!! the work had been paid for but not done!  he was making buckets full of money off her because sadly she trusted him.   i can't wait to see this week's show!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> of course he is - that is exactly what it looks like!  she found out on the last show that all the money that was going out to these contractors was HIS company!!! the work had been paid for but not done!  he was making buckets full of money off her because sadly she trusted him.   i can't wait to see this week's show!


All the vids with Donovan make him look real shady.  

I don't doubt he's pulling something over on her. It's Chicago.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> All the vids with Donovan make him look real shady.
> 
> I don't doubt he's pulling something over on her. It's Chicago.





ITA with you - he is looking really shady.  i hope by now that she has straightened it all out and kicked him to the curb!


----------



## bag-princess

back to Christina.............


i saw this recently that Ant posted on his IG page - doesn't look like this divorce was his idea at all.


On Sunday, Ant spoke out about the split for the first time.
"Anyone who really knows me knows that I don't like to share private matters publicly. I have remained silent while holding on to hope. I never gave up on us. I pray Christina's decision brings her happiness," Ant captioned a black-and-white selfie of him and the HGTV star.


someone asked him about if he planned to remain in Cali or move back to the the UK and pointed out that she had deleted all of their wedding pics and video off her account.  he said that yes of course he would because this was his home now.


----------



## kemilia

There were pics of her and her 2 oldest kids on vacay in Nashville today, Ant stayed home with the baby. I think (not sure) that this was the second weekend Ant was home with the baby. 

Is it kinda odd that she's going off with her 2 oldest and leaving the youngest (1 yr old) home with estranged dad? Maybe that's the way it's done nowadays. Not mom-shaming her.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Sounds like distance was the factor. All the ‘entertainment’ sources are now saying he is moving back to England and participating in a show there. 

What a complicated life situation.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> There were pics of her and her 2 oldest kids on vacay in Nashville today, Ant stayed home with the baby. I think (not sure) that this was the second weekend Ant was home with the baby.
> 
> Is it kinda odd that she's going off with her 2 oldest and leaving the youngest (1 yr old) home with estranged dad? Maybe that's the way it's done nowadays. Not mom-shaming her.





it's odd and as people have said before - i know it is none of my beeswax but i just can't help but want to know what in the fresh hell could have happened that made her want to divorce him!  she was bragging every chance she got about how happy and lucky she was and had the most wonderful man.


----------



## bag-princess

Someone was just saying how she is posting pics all over her IG account with captions about her living the life holding champagne bottles. She seems to be handling it much better than her sob story post she made but she’s still not allowing anyone to comment!


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't know....she strikes me as one of the mean girls from high school. Don't know what motivates her actions, but both Tarek and Ant seem to be perfectly decent men.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Grande Latte said:


> I don't know....she strikes me as one of the mean girls from high school. Don't know what motivates her actions, but both Tarek and Ant seem to be perfectly decent men.



I don’t mean this in a mean way and it’s total speculation from watching both Flip or Flop and Christina on The Coast, but I’ve always thought she thinks she should be taken care of. Not in a “she’s lazy“ way, but that she’s going to have a hobby job/business that lets her do what she wants and her partner is going to make enough to allow for her to do that (Again, I’m not hating on that at all... more power to you if you can swing it.) I wouldn’t be surprised if she works hard on it as well. Like I said, I don’t think she has a work ethic problem... just that she wants to do what she wants to do. I don’t think she intends for this design business on Christina on the Coast to actually do anything. I think it’s just for the show and she’s just going to keep doing stuff for friends and friends of friends.

It always looked like her and Tarek started having problems when he had cancer or when he had his back surgery and when she has to be the breadwinner. He said his meds at the time gave him mood problems too.

I think things with Ant were fun to begin with and then with the pandemic, being stuck together and him having to work far away, it got to be not so fun...I kinda had hope for them even if they moved fast because it seemed a more even balance than she had with Tarek. I think we’re going to be seeing lots of divorces in the next two years... but hopefully there will be reconciliations if we ever get normality back and people remember why they like each other... 

Unfortunately, she kinda was so busy trying to make herself Insta-Perfect on tv, that now it’s kinda backfired. Things weren’t going so great. It’s why I like Windy City Rehab, Rehab Addict and Good Bones... they are a bit more like reality.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sol Ryan said:


> I don’t mean this in a mean way and it’s total speculation from watching both Flip or Flop and Christina on The Coast, but I’ve always thought she thinks she should be taken care of. Not in a “she’s lazy“ way, but that she’s going to have a hobby job/business that lets her do what she wants and her partner is going to make enough to allow for her to do that (Again, I’m not hating on that at all... more power to you if you can swing it.) I wouldn’t be surprised if she works hard on it as well. Like I said, I don’t think she has a work ethic problem... just that she wants to do what she wants to do. I don’t think she intends for this design business on Christina on the Coast to actually do anything. I think it’s just for the show and she’s just going to keep doing stuff for friends and friends of friends.
> 
> It always looked like her and Tarek started having problems when he had cancer or when he had his back surgery and when she has to be the breadwinner. He said his meds at the time gave him mood problems too.
> 
> I think things with Ant were fun to begin with and then with the pandemic, being stuck together and him having to work far away, it got to be not so fun...I kinda had hope for them even if they moved fast because it seemed a more even balance than she had with Tarek. I think we’re going to be seeing lots of divorces in the next two years... but hopefully there will be reconciliations if we ever get normality back and people remember why they like each other...
> 
> Unfortunately, she kinda was so busy trying to make herself Insta-Perfect on tv, that now it’s kinda backfired. Things weren’t going so great. It’s why I like Windy City Rehab, Rehab Addict and Good Bones... they are a bit more like reality.



I agree. I also feel that she wants a wealthy/ powerful man (hopefully someone with a famous last name to boot) to be her husband while she dabbles in what she feels like doing on the side and elevate her lifestyle. Not everyone gets to be a trophy wife (heck it's work in and of itself). She's a pretty girl who's also very strategizing. I doubt she'll get what she want, especially after two husbands and so many children. She should've started this hunt 10 years ago, rather than settling for regular Tarek or Ant.


----------



## bag-princess

Sol Ryan said:


> I don’t mean this in a mean way and it’s total speculation from watching both Flip or Flop and Christina on The Coast, *but I’ve always thought she thinks she should be taken care of. Not in a “she’s lazy“ way, but that she’s going to have a hobby job/business that lets her do what she wants and her partner is going to make enough to allow for her to do that *(Again, I’m not hating on that at all... more power to you if you can swing it.) I wouldn’t be surprised if she works hard on it as well. Like I said, I don’t think she has a work ethic problem... just that she wants to do what she wants to do. I don’t think she intends for this design business on Christina on the Coast to actually do anything. I think it’s just for the show and she’s just going to keep doing stuff for friends and friends of friends.
> 
> It always looked like her and Tarek started having problems when he had cancer or when he had his back surgery and when she has to be the breadwinner. He said his meds at the time gave him mood problems too.
> 
> I think things with Ant were fun to begin with and then with the pandemic, being stuck together and him having to work far away, it got to be not so fun...I kinda had hope for them even if they moved fast because it seemed a more even balance than she had with Tarek. I think we’re going to be seeing lots of divorces in the next two years... but hopefully there will be reconciliations if we ever get normality back and people remember why they like each other...
> 
> Unfortunately, she kinda was so busy trying to make herself Insta-Perfect on tv, that now it’s kinda backfired. Things weren’t going so great. It’s why I like Windy City Rehab, Rehab Addict and Good Bones... they are a bit more like reality.




i agree with you about that because of the way she was at times on their "flip or flop" joint show.  she would would come in after all the dirty work was done with her design ideas and when they were married tarek bent over backwards trying to please her!  if he didn't like her ideas he would eventually give in to them because she would pout and throw her hands up so he gave in to keep her happy.  when he had to put his foot down because she always wanted the most $$$$ products you could see the tension!  i do believe that the problems began too with his back surgery and then the cancer.  i remember how she then had to do it all by herself from start to finish and i guess it was too much like work for her.    i saw somewhere yesterday where "a friend" told a magazine that they had all cautioned her about getting married to Ant so quickly after meeting him because they felt she had not taken any time to be by herself after the divorce - they felt she was moving on much too quickly!  but she didn't listen and they were afraid that this would happen.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> it's odd and as people have said before - i know it is none of my beeswax but i just can't help but want to know what in the fresh hell could have happened that made her want to divorce him!  she was bragging every chance she got about how happy and lucky she was and had the most wonderful man.


I agree, none of our beeswax, but she put everything "I'm so lucky, wonderful, look at my house, cars, surprise wedding, pregnancy!" out there--so, likew, where's the rest of the fairytale story?

She comes across as a very ambitious but-the-man-has-to-provide-it-all-because-I'm-fabulous type of person, imo. Maybe it was the editing but I always was team Tarek.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> I agree, none of our beeswax, but she put everything "I'm so lucky, wonderful, look at my house, cars, surprise wedding, pregnancy!" out there--so, likew, where's the rest of the fairytale story?
> 
> She comes across as a very ambitious but-the-man-has-to-provide-it-all-because-I'm-fabulous type of person, imo. *Maybe it was the editing but I always was team Tarek.*





i still am!!  i never thought of her as ambitious at all - wants all the expensive finer things she can get? yes of course! i would call her calculating if anything. oh to be a fly on the wall at Tarek's parent's house! i have not seen any "source" that has said what they think of her and this situation.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> i still am!!  i never thought of her as ambitious at all - wants all the expensive finer things she can get? yes of course! i would call her calculating if anything. oh to be a fly on the wall at Tarek's parent's house! i have not seen any "source" that has said what they think of her and this situation.


Yeah, calculating is probably a better description. 

I've said it before but those poor kids (especially the older ones). This is going to affect them, and not in a good way. The little girl seems to me a mini-Christina already, which was cute when her parents were together but now--idk.


----------



## limom

Wow. Not a big fan of Christina and her boring taste ( to me) however Tarek was no picnic either.
Didn’t he have a problem when guns were drawn?
Imho, it must have Been hard for Ant to be separated from his first family and the pressure of the pandemic plus new baby had to be cray.
One thing, I would say about Christina is that she seems to live above her means. However, it is very much Orange County style, imo.
As far as her being pretty, they are hundreds of her in CA, imho.


----------



## Sol Ryan

limom said:


> Wow. Not a big fan of Christina and her boring taste ( to me) however Tarek was no picnic either.
> Didn’t he have a problem when guns were drawn?
> Imho, it must have Been hard for Ant to be separated from his first family and the pressure of the pandemic plus new baby had to be cray.
> One thing, I would say about Christina is that she seems to live above her means. However, it is very much Orange County style, imo.
> As far as her being pretty, they are hundreds of her in CA, imho.



Did you see last nights Flipping 101 with Tarek? I have to watch it again in case I misheard, but I take back saying Christina moved too fast... lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Sol Ryan said:


> Did you see last nights Flipping 101 with Tarek? I have to watch it again in case I misheard, but I take back saying Christina moved too fast... lol.





i saw it and i am thrilled for Tarek!!!  they look so happy together and the kids obviously love her,too.  he has a right to be happy and i don't think compared to her he is moving quickly at all.


----------



## Sol Ryan

bag-princess said:


> i saw it and i am thrilled for Tarek!!!  they look so happy together and the kids obviously love her,too.  he has a right to be happy and i don't think compared to her he is moving quickly at all.



I‘m happy for him too, but maybe I misheard him, but I thought he said they moved in together after a week of dating... like I said, I need to watch it again. That just seems fast...I’m glad it worked out, but wow...


----------



## bag-princess

Sol Ryan said:


> I‘m happy for him too, but maybe I misheard him, but I thought he said they moved in together after a week of dating... like I said, I need to watch it again. That just seems fast...I’m glad it worked out, but wow...




i don't remember him saying that at all.


----------



## Sol Ryan

bag-princess said:


> i don't remember him saying that at all.


Yeah... I just watched it again. He said it at the beginning of the episode about 2 minutes in.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Wow. Not a big fan of Christina and her boring taste ( to me) however Tarek was no picnic either.
> Didn’t he have a problem when guns were drawn?
> Imho, it must have Been hard for Ant to be separated from his first family and the pressure of the pandemic plus new baby had to be cray.
> One thing, I would say about Christina is that she seems to live above her means. However, it is very much Orange County style, imo.
> As far as her being pretty, they are hundreds of her in CA, imho.



Yeah, Christina is TOTALLY Orange County. Pretty and petty like the rest of them and living above her means. She's a good representation of OC girls. Hahaha. You nailed it.


----------



## bag-princess

Sol Ryan said:


> Yeah... I just watched it again. He said it at the beginning of the episode about 2 minutes in.


-


i watched it again too and that is what he said!   it obviously worked because didn't they date a year or so after that before he proposed??  i get the time lines of these marriages/divorces/engagements all mixed up!!    i have known people that have gotten married very quickly - as in weeks - and they are still married after several decades and then others that dated for several years trying to make sure it was right and then the marriage did not last but a couple of years or less.   the right person is just the right person regardless and i hope it works out for him.  and yes you can tell that taylor and braden really love her which is good.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Wow. Not a big fan of Christina and her boring taste ( to me) however Tarek was no picnic either.
> *Didn’t he have a problem when guns were drawn?*
> Imho, it must have Been hard for Ant to be separated from his first family and the pressure of the pandemic plus new baby had to be cray.
> One thing, I would say about Christina is that she seems to live above her means. However, it is very much Orange County style, imo.
> As far as her being pretty, they are hundreds of her in CA, imho.




some "inside source" reported that happened because he found out that christina was sleeping with one of their contractor's!    he came home and found them together one day.   he locked himself inside their home with the guns and she thought he was going to kill himself.


----------



## Sol Ryan

bag-princess said:


> -
> 
> 
> i watched it again too and that is what he said!   it obviously worked because didn't they date a year or so after that before he proposed??  i get the time lines of these marriages/divorces/engagements all mixed up!!    i have known people that have gotten married very quickly - as in weeks - and they are still married after several decades and then others that dated for several years trying to make sure it was right and then the marriage did not last but a couple of years or less.   the right person is just the right person regardless and i hope it works out for him.  and yes you can tell that taylor and braden really love her which is good.



Yeah. He proposed on their one year anniversary I think. I hope it works out for them. I want everyone to be happy, but I do take back my judgement of Christina moving fast with Ant. I hope they can work things out too, you can tell Ant was surprised by what happened...maybe it was pandemic depression or something... like I said.., I want people to be happy (but I sort of enjoy grief going Christina’s way just because of the show.... but I feel bad for Ant... if he loves her, I hope they can work it out...)

I‘m a conflicted romantic lol...


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> i saw it and i am thrilled for Tarek!!!  they look so happy together and the kids obviously love her,too.  he has a right to be happy and i don't think compared to her he is moving quickly at all.


I think Tarek got engaged to his fiance like a month after dating. Or they moved in together after a month and engaged after two. His fiance is on Selling Sunset and I can't stand her.


----------



## Grande Latte

I just don't think life is about f*cking up your ex, but rather going at your own pace, and finding peace and love on your own terms. Tarek and Christina both seem very immature. I'm not crazy about either of them, but I do feel sorry for Ant.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> I think Tarek got engaged to his fiance like a month after dating. Or they moved in together after a month and engaged after two. His fiance is on Selling Sunset and I can't stand her.




i have no problem with her the little i have seen of her on his show - never watched selling sunset.   i know for a fact it doesn't matter sometimes how long you have know a person - if it is right it will work regardless.   the thing with her was her always crowing about her "new man" which of course made it seem like she was saying "new and better" - she even put that little line in her show opening!  i don't feel why she felt the need to always make a point to remind people of that and how wonderful her new life was.  i have not seen tarek go to those lengths at all!   yes he is happy and thrilled about his new relationship with heather as he should be.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i have no problem with her the little i have seen of her on his show - never watched selling sunset.   i know for a fact it doesn't matter sometimes how long you have know a person - if it is right it will work regardless.   the thing with her was her always crowing about her "new man" which of course made it seem like she was saying "new and better" - she even put that little line in her show opening!  i don't feel why she felt the need to always make a point to remind people of that and how wonderful her new life was.  i have not seen tarek go to those lengths at all!   yes he is happy and thrilled about his new relationship with heather as he should be.


Agree that sometimes you know however when you have children, one has to be more cautious, imho.


----------



## bag-princess

i'm sorry......but i had to   at her statement.  suddenly she is not liking all the attention.  boohoo buttercup.











						Christina Anstead Says She's Done “Playing the Game” and Has Chosen to “Find Peace”
					

Christina Anstead opened up about the negative energy she's been facing since her separation from Ant Anstead and how she's learned to handle it.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. I was watching the new Tarek show (it's really good, highly recommend), and saw Tarek's new girl. She looks very much like Christina.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. I was watching the new Tarek show (it's really good, highly recommend), and saw Tarek's new girl. She looks very much like Christina.





i love his new show - and everyone says that about heather rae!  i could understand if they were in the middle of utah (no offense to people there) but this is california!   i bet you would have to walk a mile to see someone that did NOT look very much like Christina.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> i love his new show - and everyone says that about heather rae!  i could understand if they were in the middle of utah (no offense to people there) but this is california!   i bet you would have to walk a mile to see someone that did NOT look very much like Christina.



I know what you mean, but to me they look like twins  even by California standards!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Ant is dating Renee Zellweger now. I really hope she finds some sustained happiness.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Maybe I’ll give Tarek’s new show a try. I’m not a fan of Heather only bc I watch Selling Sunset. I find her attitude annoying. Christina always irked me and that’s why I never got into their earlier show together but I am a sucker for these types of shows.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Maybe I’ll give Tarek’s new show a try. I’m not a fan of Heather only bc I watch Selling Sunset. I find her attitude annoying. Christina always irked me and that’s why I never got into their earlier show together but I am a sucker for these types of shows.



i like heather and maybe because i never watched selling sunset!   now christina irked me!  she acted like she was perfect and had to have it all her way but since this divorce and whatever happened in their marriage she is a lot more easy to watch now.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Like this isn’t directly related to the show, but I was scrolling through the headlines and this just made me shake my head…









						Christina Haack talks smoking psychedelic TOAD before meeting new beau
					

Christina Haack has revealed how her experience getting high off a psychedelic toad helped her 'reset' her brain before meeting new boyfriend Joshua Hall.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

She looks awful! She obviously doesn’t know what to do without a man!  And don’t get me started about her brain reset!   SMH where did she find that one?


----------



## limom

Toad smoking?


----------



## baghagg

'Water seeks it's own level' comes to mind...


----------



## Annawakes

Ew.


----------



## bag-princess

All that long IG post explaining this relationship and etc. to then say she is 38 and will do what she wants!   Obviously she wants the validation or she wouldn’t have bothere.


----------



## Grande Latte

Anstead is dating Renee Zellweger???

What? What a pleasant surprise. I've always wanted a good man for Renee, and Anstead seems like a good, decent homebody type for her. Both very down to earth and private. Hope it works out. Fingers crossed. 
https://pagesix.com/2021/07/07/renee-zellweger-and-ant-anstead-show-pda-in-new-photos/


----------



## limom

I love Renee as an artist. Her men? Weird.
It looks like an old fashioned agent set up, imo.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> I love Renee as an artist. Her men? Weird.
> It looks like an old fashioned agent set up, imo.



Yes. It does appear like a set up, but I so want it to be true. I want a happy ending for Renee. She's been alone for too long.....


----------



## limom

Tarek El Moussa Reportedly Lost It Again On Ex Christina Haack During Filming Of "Flip Or Flop"
					

The Flip Or Flop couple have been known to not get along very well at all since their divorce back in 2017. And honestly, they weren't doing great even before that. Tarek El Moussa and Christina Haack had been rumored to have blowups on-set, and witnesses had reportedly heard Tarek threaten to rape




					dlisted.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ what’s wrong with him? That’s the mother of your children. Keep your thoughts private.

christina’s new beau …  
Renee’s new beau! Get it girl!


----------



## bag-princess

Christina really does seem to not be “wrapped too tight“ as my grandmother used to say!  I knew after she bragged about smoking toad venom  that he would be upset but not like that in public.


----------



## limom

Christina might be touched but Tarek has an abusive side to him. 
A mess, at least they are divorced…


----------



## bagsforme

limom said:


> Christina might be touched but Tarek has an abusive side to him.
> A mess, at least they are divorced…


yes!  didn't he get arrested or was in the news before th ey got divorced that he flipped out and threatened her, was carrying guns.  Don't remember whole story but it sounded like he was abusive.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> yes!  didn't he get arrested or was in the news before th ey got divorced that he flipped out and threatened her, was carrying guns.  Don't remember whole story but it sounded like he was abusive.




yes - "a source" said that he walked in on christina and one of the contractors going at it at one of the properties and he flipped out big time!  it was all over the blogs when it happened.


----------



## A bottle of Red

limom said:


> Tarek El Moussa Reportedly Lost It Again On Ex Christina Haack During Filming Of "Flip Or Flop"
> 
> 
> The Flip Or Flop couple have been known to not get along very well at all since their divorce back in 2017. And honestly, they weren't doing great even before that. Tarek El Moussa and Christina Haack had been rumored to have blowups on-set, and witnesses had reportedly heard Tarek threaten to rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com


Why was he not thrown off the show after such remarks?


----------



## Sol Ryan

A bottle of Red said:


> Why was he not thrown off the show after such remarks?


 
Sounds like typical Discovery networks putting money over common sense…


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I can’t stand Tarek. Way too arrogant and something is off with him. He should have been thrown off the show the first time around.


----------



## meluvs2shop

A bottle of Red said:


> Why was he not thrown off the show after such remarks?


Hmmm I wonder if he were a different skin color the outcome would be different. Those are some strong allegations to just ignore.


----------



## newblonde

Chanel4Eva said:


> I can’t stand Tarek. Way too arrogant and something is off with him. He should have been thrown off the show the first time around.



I believe Tarek is still in love with her and that’s why he gets so angry. But it does sound like he has an abusive side. His fiancé (carbon copy of Christina, at least physically), should run. I kind of wonder though why they have been engaged over a year without setting a date. Makes me wonder if he is hoping to get back with Christina.


----------



## bag-princess

Jan Strecker said:


> I believe Tarek is still in love with her and that’s why he gets so angry. But it does sound like he has an abusive side. His fiancé (carbon copy of Christina, at least physically), should run. *I kind of wonder though why they have been engaged over a year without setting a date. Makes me wonder if he is hoping to get back with Christina.*




and if he had run out like christina and gotten married after a short amount of time people would be saying the same thing - he isn't over her.  i am glad to see he is taking his time because she obviously rushes into relationships.  she is bragging all about this new guy now on IG and then got pissed and threatened to turn off comments! LOL


----------



## newblonde

bag-princess said:


> and if he had run out like christina and gotten married after a short amount of time people would be saying the same thing - he isn't over her.  i am glad to see he is taking his time because she obviously rushes into relationships.  she is bragging all about this new guy now on IG and then got pissed and threatened to turn off comments! LOL



I still think over a year without a date is a long time. My thinking he isn’t over her is mostly based on the fact that she’s practically clone of Christina. The engagement thing came later just helped ME think I was right. Of course I have no idea.


----------



## bag-princess

Jan Strecker said:


> I still think over a year without a date is a long time. My thinking he isn’t over her is mostly based on the fact that she’s practically clone of Christina. The engagement thing came later just helped ME think I was right. Of course I have no idea.




i can't recall if it was IG or FB but something about the date was mentioned by him - he didn't give any specific day/time to keep that to themselves.  i believe someone asked.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jan Strecker said:


> I believe Tarek is still in love with her and that’s why he gets so angry. But it does sound like he has an abusive side. His fiancé (carbon copy of Christina, at least physically), should run. I kind of wonder though why they have been engaged over a year without setting a date. Makes me wonder if he is hoping to get back with Christina.



I agree. He's not over Christina. But didn't he just move in with the new girl immediately after a first date or something? This is why we don't see them "dating" because they are already "living" together.

But one of these days, I think these two will get back together because they kind of "deserve" each other.

On the other hand, I'm glad to see Renee dating Ant. They are all over Laguna Beach. This could be a good match.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I agree. He's not over Christina. *But didn't he just move in with the new girl immediately after a first date or something? This is why we don't see them "dating" because they are already "living" together.*
> 
> But one of these days, I think these two will get back together because they kind of "deserve" each other.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm glad to see Renee dating Ant. They are all over Laguna Beach. This could be a good match.




     where in the world did you see that??  

they met around the first of july 2019 and didn't even starting dating until mid-july let alone start living together.  that didn't happen until april 2020 so yes we saw them dating between that time.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Grande Latte said:


> I agree. He's not over Christina. But didn't he just move in with the new girl immediately after a first date or something? This is why we don't see them "dating" because they are already "living" together.
> 
> But one of these days, I think these two will get back together because they kind of "deserve" each other.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm glad to see Renee dating Ant. They are all over Laguna Beach. This could be a good match.



Yeah, per the show Heather moved in after a week of dating. Tarek said it in the engagement episode. People also mentioned in her moving in after a week in the article below.









						A Detailed Timeline of Tarek El Moussa and Heather Rae Young's Whirlwind Romance
					

All of the key moments from the Flip or Flop star and the Selling Sunset real estate agent's relationship, as they prepare to tie the knot




					people.com
				




I just want everyone to be happy… especially since there kids involved… :/


----------



## Grande Latte

Sol Ryan said:


> Yeah, per the show Heather moved in after a week of dating. Tarek said it in the engagement episode. People also mentioned in her moving in after a week in the article below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Detailed Timeline of Tarek El Moussa and Heather Rae Young's Whirlwind Romance
> 
> 
> All of the key moments from the Flip or Flop star and the Selling Sunset real estate agent's relationship, as they prepare to tie the knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want everyone to be happy… especially since there kids involved… :/



Yeah, I remember reading it somewhere that they moved in together really fast, and it was Tarek's words too. But couldn't bother to find the source again. Thank you for sharing btw.

Point is, don't you think Tarek and Christina sort of "belong" together? Personally I think they are a great match. Don't know what happened that triggered the divorce. And I feel Tarek still loves her...VERY MUCH,....so.....


----------



## kemilia

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, I remember reading it somewhere that they moved in together really fast, and it was Tarek's words too. But couldn't bother to find the source again. Thank you for sharing btw.
> 
> Point is, don't you think Tarek and Christina sort of "belong" together? Personally I think they are a great match. Don't know what happened that triggered the divorce. And I feel Tarek still loves her...VERY MUCH,....so.....


I agree with all that say he isn't over her by a long shot, explains his barely contained anger he shows on the show. 

His fiancé is no babe in the woods and, imo, knows this "engagement" is good PR for her and maybe her biz. I feel for their kids, something went wrong in their marriage (something not in the news) and they both overacted, split up, she remarried and divorced (poor Ant and the baby), he found a Christina clone and now here we (they) are.

I hate her design style (can't tell one over-priced Cali house from the last one when she's done) but still watch. I enjoyed his show where he helped newbies flipping their houses.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, the fairly strong rumour is that he caught her with a tradesperson, inspecting the piping.

Then, he had an epic over response to something and ran around the desert with a gun (substantiated by a police report) and, at some point in all of this he threatened to rape her during a fight on set (witnesses).

So, yeah. I’d say they had a few issues.


----------



## Lavendera

wow. toads? new bf?
Christina is a beautiful woman, but she’s way too thin now. I was shocked to see her on her show this season.

She and Tarek, both realtors, got the show with hgtv as house flippers, who do the work fast and cheap. Her “designs” on that show were often five or 10 years behind the current trends. Her new show has packaged and sold her as a designer as well.

It’s kind of annoying that they’ve gotten so much fame and money, considering how flippers have jacked up the price of properties for hopeful buyers and priced a lot of people out of the market where the demand already exceeds the supply. So the buyer of a flip ends up paying way over list price, plus might have to pay extra to undo the construction/design decisions of the flipper.

Am curious why she and Ant got divorced, and considering that they’ve put their lives on screen, it’s normal for viewers to wonder what happened, even though it’s not our beeswax.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Yep thought she & ant were so happy wonder what went on.
She & tarek were always fighting on the show long before the divorce ; it made me uncomfortable watching tbh.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

They both annoy me. I can’t watch their show anymore.


----------



## capriblue

Tarek El Moussa Cuts Some Crew for His 'Flip or Flop' Spin-Off After Leak
					

Tarek El Moussa demanded crew changes on 'Flipping 101' after an alleged leak at "Flip or Flop" about going off on Christina.




					www.tmz.com
				




I mean why go off on Christina to begin with then? So he has to change crews so his temper issues don’t get leaked? I feel bad for the girl he’s with now. Too many red flags with him to ignore.


----------



## bag-princess

HGTV pays very good $$$ money!  which of course we already knew because i know not only Christina but also the couple from Home Town has talked about how they would never have been able to afford the cost of fertility treatments if it had not been for their hit shows.




first Christina bought a $2.5M N'vile home.............









						Christina Haack's $2.5M Nashville Home Adds a Little Bit of Country to Her Coastal Lifestyle
					

Christina Haack scoops up a stunning vacation property.




					www.sheknows.com
				









then this $10.3M Orange County family home..........










						Christina Haack Bought a $10 Million Orange County Family Home With the Most Gorgeous Ocean Views
					

This stunning coastal home is a keeper.




					www.sheknows.com


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> *Yep thought she & ant were so happy wonder what went on.*
> She & tarek were always fighting on the show long before the divorce ; it made me uncomfortable watching tbh.




i have always wondered - because she kept going on about how he was the perfect man - even added that little phrase into the intro of her new show!  now she has this new boyfriend and she is claiming he is all that now too.  she is a hot mess!  and yes tarek is clearly still annoyed with her for some reason - heather ray needs to think about that.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> i have always wondered - because she kept going on about how he was the perfect man - even added that little phrase into the intro of her new show!  now she has this new boyfriend and she is claiming he is all that now too.  she is a hot mess!  and yes tarek is clearly still annoyed with her for some reason - heather ray needs to think about that.


Tarek is peeved because Cristina is seeing some new age healer and she smoked toad venom. When he found that out he was questioning her having custody of the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Tarek is peeved because Cristina is seeing some new age healer and she smoked toad venom. When he found that out he was questioning her having custody of the kids.




he is not the only one - i had to give her a side-eye too when i read that.  what she does in her own time is her business but when she tells everyone on IG about it that is different because you know that people are going to have something to say.  and of course it all won't be nice.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sorry to hijack this thread, but Renee and Ant both look happy here.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but Renee and Ant both look happy here.






awww........they sure do look happy!


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> awww........they sure do look happy!



Love does do wonders, no? Makes everyone prettier. No wonder JLO is constantly in love.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s interesting Ant fell in love with Renee. I love Renee but only know her as an actress. During interviews she comes off shy and sometimes insecure which can be endearing. She’s definitely not in your face or showy. She also seems very sweet. Maybe that’s what he wants around his children. Renee doesn’t seem “very LA” to me. Not like most A list actors.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> HGTV pays very good $$$ money!  which of course we already knew because i know not only Christina but also the couple from Home Town has talked about how they would never have been able to afford the cost of fertility treatments if it had not been for their hit shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first Christina bought a $2.5M N'vile home.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Haack's $2.5M Nashville Home Adds a Little Bit of Country to Her Coastal Lifestyle
> 
> 
> Christina Haack scoops up a stunning vacation property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sheknows.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this $10.3M Orange County family home..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Haack Bought a $10 Million Orange County Family Home With the Most Gorgeous Ocean Views
> 
> 
> This stunning coastal home is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sheknows.com


Nashville?!?! .. why???  She's an OC California gal, this makes no sense to me!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Nashville?!?! .. why???  She's an OC California gal, this makes no sense to me!




she does a lot of things that do not make sense to me either!  i think under all that pretty there isn't much substance there.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think we know very little about her background and family dynamic.  On the original series we saw Tarek's sister and mother, I think his sister was even on an episode of her show. Maybe her own family issues are part of why she is making mistakes in her relationships and is quick to leave and divorce.  Not judging her if she needs to bolt out of a marriage to keep her sanity okay, but maybe spend more time with work and kids, less time moving from man to man looking for a life/lover partner.

Well when she's ready there will be a book about it.


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> I think we know very little about her background and family dynamic.  On the original series we saw Tarek's sister and mother, I think his sister was even on an episode of her show. Maybe her own family issues are part of why she is making mistakes in her relationships and is quick to leave and divorce.  Not judging her if she needs to bolt out of a marriage to keep her sanity okay, but maybe spend more time with work and kids, less time moving from man to man looking for a life/lover partner.
> 
> Well when she's ready there will be a book about it.




i don't think she is that interesting/deep to fill a book like that.   i wonder how well that book she did with the other lady about how to eat well did?  something like that about diet and exercise i could see her doing well with since that is about the only subject she knows how to stick with.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Uhm…Christina is engaged. Again. To her new man…


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Uhm…Christina is engaged. Again. To her new man…




chiiiiillllllllllllleeee i saw this on IG!!!  she is the hottest of messes and you would think that this guy would be a little bit wary of her!  and she posted a pic of them all booed up and she had a swimsuit on and she is just way way too thin!  it doesn't look good on her at all right now.  i don't what is going on with her!


----------



## Sol Ryan

meluvs2shop said:


> Uhm…Christina is engaged. Again. To her new man…



I just saw this and ran over here lol….

smh… I mean I wish her the best but man…..


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## bag-princess

She posted that then took the pic down and reposted it with a heart covering the ring!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Wow she’s super thin. Is she trying to compete with Tarek’s new girl?!


----------



## andral5

She forgot her tushie at home in that photo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> *chiiiiillllllllllllleeee* i saw this on IG!!!  she is the hottest of messes and you would think that this guy would be a little bit wary of her!  and she posted a pic of them all booed up and she had a swimsuit on and she is just way way too thin!  it doesn't look good on her at all right now.  i don't what is going on with her!


----------



## chowlover2

I don’t know which is worst, Christina or JLo?


----------



## kemilia

I initially thought Ant was just with her for the fame aspect but he grew on me, seemed nice and really cared about C. But this latest guy--no doubts in my mind--he wants the limelight and attention. 

She needs serious help and I hope she gets it for her kids' sakes.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> I initially thought Ant was just with her for the fame aspect but he grew on me, seemed nice and really cared about C. But this latest guy--no doubts in my mind--he wants the limelight and attention.
> 
> She needs serious help and I hope she gets it for her kids' sakes.




she really does need help.  it's funny seeing her IG fans just love him and think he is so perfect for her and some even go so far as to compare his looks to ants - but they were say the exact same about him too!  how soon they forget!   they applaud her smoking toad venom - or whatever she said it was that he introduced her to - that gave her soooo much peace and clarity!


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't get this jumping from man to man. Going from high to low to high to low. She's going to have a serious mental breakdown pretty soon.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I don't get this jumping from man to man. Going from high to low to high to low. *She's going to have a serious mental breakdown pretty soon.*




i was seriously wondering if she had not already!


----------



## chowlover2

Originally I thought Ant was the one looking for publicity. Christina was the bigger and better known personality. But as time went by, I think Christina is the fameho. Ant has kept the relationship with Renee very quiet, in fact in a spot on ET he said Renee was just like him, she likes staying home and having a normal life. And I haven't heard another peep out of him.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Originally I thought Ant was the one looking for publicity. Christina was the bigger and better known personality. But as time went by, *I think Christina is the fameho. Ant has kept the relationship with Renee very quiet, in fact in a spot on ET he said Renee was just like him, she likes staying home and having a normal life.* And I haven't heard another peep out of him.




i believe this too! i don't think they seek the paps and are alerting them to their every move.  i can't even imagine what taylor is going to be like when she gets older having lived through her mother's various relationships.  she's a pretty smart girl and i am sure she knows her way around the internet like most kids her age - not to mention having to go to school with kids whose parents are probably discussing her family.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel4Eva said:


> Wow she’s super thin. Is she trying to compete with Tarek’s new girl?!


I think so! I didn't realize how think Heather was until last night's show. I think the kids look much happier with Tarek & Heather than they do with Christina and whoever. Except for the 2nd trip to Tennessee with the farm animals


----------



## Vanilla Bean

andral5 said:


> She forgot her tushie at home in that photo.


I can't figure out her butt in that photo. Shadows are in a different direction so what's that bulge below her butt?


----------



## chowlover2

Takek is marrying Heather in October. They are getting a wedding special to be shown on Discovery. Plates are going to be thrown from CA to TN. I hope they are very happy together and a set of boy/girl twins to really set Christina off. I have never seen tTarek so happy, I hope he stays that way.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Takek is marrying Heather in October. They are getting a wedding special to be shown on Discovery. *Plates are going to be thrown from CA to TN.* I hope they are very happy together and a set of boy/girl twins to really set Christina off. I have never seen tTarek so happy, I hope he stays that way.




i love this!!


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> I can't figure out her butt in that photo. Shadows are in a different direction so what's that bulge below her



i don't know what that little flap is but it is not any shadow.  she is a cali girl so i would bet money she obviously has had some work done and it doesn't look like it was good work!


----------



## Grande Latte

Haha. I think Ant and Renee are pretty happy too. I see some of their Instagram posts and they are really cute together.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Haha. I think Ant and Renee are pretty happy too. I see some of their Instagram posts and they are really cute together.




i think they are too!  i have seen the few pics online - i don't follow them on IG - and he always looks so happy and in love!  and she looks the same and relaxed.


----------



## meluvs2shop

As I said before Heather gets on my nerves from Selling Sunset but if the kids are happy and stable that’s all that matters.


----------



## bag-princess

Ant Anstead gushes over Renée Zellweger after ‘magical’ trip
					

News of Anstead’s whirlwind romance with Zellweger broke just days after he finalized his divorce from ex-wife Christina Haack in June 2021.




					pagesix.com


----------



## chowlover2

I'm just glad it was a read trip vs the one Christina took on toad venom.


----------



## Grande Latte

I hope romance works out between Renee and Ant. I hope Ant realizes that he's dating a quality, classy, Hollywood star. TBH, I think he's dating out of his caliber, so please don't screw things up.


----------



## Lavendera

bag-princess said:


> i don't know what that little flap is but it is not any shadow.  she is a cali girl so i would bet money she obviously has had some work done and it doesn't look like it was good work!


If you all are talking about her butt, it looks to me like what happens when one has a smaller butt, without a lot of padding to begin with, and loses too much weight. It’s normal.


----------



## Grande Latte

These two tied the knot.


----------



## chowlover2

Christina must be livid! No People cover for her. I hope Heather gets pregnant with twins. The 2 of them did a " Save the Date " photoshop at the Mission Inn that was gorgeous. Heather certainly gave Tarek his mojo back, he has been beaming and full of self confidence. More so than he ever was with Christina.I really don't think Christina will ever be happy with anyone.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Christina must be livid! No People cover for her. I hope Heather gets pregnant with twins. The 2 of them did a " Save the Date " photoshop at the Mission Inn that was gorgeous. Heather certainly gave Tarek his mojo back, he has been beaming and full of self confidence. More so than he ever was with Christina.I really don't think Christina will ever be happy with anyone.




I saw the photo shoot that they did yesterday on his flipping show and they looked great! Heather looks so pretty in her gown! I was wondering about the wedding so I can’t wait to see the pics. And ITA with what you said about Tarek being in a much better place with her. I honestly believe Christina needs therapy! Not another dead end relationshi.


----------



## Grande Latte

More pics of the gown must be coming. I can't seem to find them yet. She looks like a greek goddess.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Heather was a beautiful bride! She’s a very pretty woman and I loved her wedding hairstyle and dress.


----------



## chowlover2

And the kids seem to love her as well.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I just hope he doesn't get angry with her like he did w christina.


----------



## chowlover2

A bottle of Red said:


> I just hope he doesn't get angry with her like he did w christina.


I think Christina gave him reason. She had an affair with one of their contractors.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> And the kids seem to love her as well.



yes you can see that. Especially with Taylor. I think that’s good especially when you have a mother going from one man to the next!  




chowlover2 said:


> I think Christina gave him reason. She had an affair with one of their contractors.




that’s not easy to get over - and it won’t happen over night!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Even if she did have an affair, that does not justify his behaviour. Not the lunacy immediately following and certainly not the screaming that he was going to rape her in front of crew members some years later. The guy also has work to do.


----------



## A bottle of Red

A1aGypsy said:


> Even if she did have an affair, that does not justify his behaviour. Not the lunacy immediately following and certainly not the screaming that he was going to rape her in front of crew members some years later. The guy also has work to do.


Yup or the scene on set that he now has someone younger & hotter...


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> Yup or the scene on set that he now has someone younger & hotter...




well that is no worse than her having them put in the intro to her show how she now had a new man!    and we see how that worked out  - i wonder if she will put that little phrase back since she now has "another" new man.


----------



## A bottle of Red

bag-princess said:


> well that is no worse than her having them put in the intro to her show how she now had a new man!    and we see how that worked out  - i wonder if she will put that little phrase back since she now has "another" new man.


That was on her show? Ew


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> That was on her show? Ew



 girl yes! so every single episode anyone who watched was reminded of this - as if it was not known.


----------



## Grande Latte

Indeed. Gorgeous, gorgeous gown!!!   
Tarek finally looks really happy, good for him.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Indeed. Gorgeous, gorgeous gown!!!
> Tarek finally looks really happy, good for him.





i love both their gowns and Tay looks so cute!  they adore Heather and they all look so happ!


----------



## Grande Latte

October wedding is so beautiful isn't it. It's my favorite month.


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous wedding, love the gown on Taylor. I would love to be a fly on the wall in Christina's home right now. They make a beautiful family.


----------



## chowlover2

Tarik and Heather Rae honeymooning in the Maldives.


----------



## A bottle of Red

For a second i thought that was Christina


----------



## chowlover2

I know, Tarik definitely has a type.


----------



## bag-princess

doesn't most of california look - or try to - look like that???     that's what he is used to and obviously likes.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> doesn't most of california look - or try to - look like that???     that's what he is used to and obviously likes.


well, there is certainly a lot of bleached blonde and heavily highlighted hair here in so cal.....


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> doesn't most of california look - or try to - look like that???     that's what he is used to and obviously likes.



California is strange. Southern California certainly has a type. I don't recall NorCal has a particular type.

How about other places in the US?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> Indeed. Gorgeous, gorgeous gown!!!
> Tarek finally looks really happy, good for him.



The way that little boy is holding her hand and not his father’s is very telling of their relationship. Blended families can be challenging for all those involved but it seems these kids really like his new wife.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> The way that little boy is holding her hand and not his father’s is very telling of their relationship. Blended families can be challenging for all those involved but it seems these kids really like his new wife.




i agree - you can tell they both adore her and have good relationships with her.  they are always hugging and holding on to her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

chowlover2 said:


> Tarik and Heather Rae honeymooning in the Maldives.
> 
> View attachment 5244921


That swimsuit … 

is it me or do her arms look obscenely long in this photo?

Maybe bc my arms are T Rex I notice things like that.


----------



## Compass Rose

I just measured her arms on my computer screen.....lol.  If she put them down at her sides, they'd be half way down her calves, so, you are good to go!


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> That swimsuit …
> 
> is it me or do her arms look obscenely long in this photo?
> 
> Maybe bc my arms are T Rex I notice things like that.


long and skinny


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> well, there is certainly a lot of bleached blonde and heavily highlighted hair here in so cal.....





Grande Latte said:


> California is strange. Southern California certainly has a type. I don't recall NorCal has a particular type.
> 
> How about other places in the US?


Yes, sadly .. you see a lot of the super-skinny, bleached-blonde and BIG BOOBS (fake) here in the LA area, but it also exists BIG-TIME in Orange County where Tarek lives.  What's worse to me though, is when they get a LOT older and TRY to make themselves still look like the 30-year old Barbie.  Some people out here have major-league body dysmorphic issues .. and being from Back East, unfortunately, I always seem to open my fat mouth with an 'OH-MY-GOD' and then quickly shut up because I know it's not nice (I just can't seem to help it though - it's my initial reaction).


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Yes, sadly .. you see a lot of the super-skinny, bleached-blonde and BIG BOOBS (fake) here in the LA area, but it also exists BIG-TIME in Orange County where Tarek lives.  What's worse to me though, is when they get a LOT older and TRY to make themselves still look like the 30-year old Barbie.  Some people out here have major-league body dysmorphic issues .. and being from Back East, unfortunately, I always seem to open my fat mouth with an 'OH-MY-GOD' and then quickly shut up because I know it's not nice (I just can't seem to help it though - it's my initial reaction).


LOL
yes, when you see elderly women with fish lips that's the worst
When I go to the salon I'm usually the only one not having blonde highlights


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> yes, when you see elderly women with fish lips that's the worst
> When I go to the salon I'm usually the only one not having blonde highlights


I haven't gone to a Hair Salon since COVID started, so my hair is longer than it has been in sheesh .. at least 20 years!  I used to have my "punk" hairdo and Platinum color, but .. it was also EXPENSIVE!  I find it hilarious, that my gray hair that has grown in (especially in the front) is .. get this = PLATINUM!!!!!!  HA HA HA .. all those years spending that money when I could have just gone au Naturel! 

I do sooooooooooooo miss one of the Hair Stylists though (she moved back to Germany), as she was the one who would tell us all the stories about the Celebrities, their behavior (sadly - many were not nice) and all their plastic surgery!  You would be amazed at how many of them have fake boobs!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> I haven't gone to a Hair Salon since COVID started, so my hair is longer than it has been in sheesh .. at least 20 years!  I used to have my "punk" hairdo and Platinum color, but .. it was also EXPENSIVE!  I find it hilarious, that my gray hair that has grown in (especially in the front) is .. get this = PLATINUM!!!!!!  HA HA HA .. all those years spending that money when I could have just gone au Naturel!
> 
> I do sooooooooooooo miss one of the Hair Stylists though (she moved back to Germany), as she was the one who would tell us all the stories about the Celebrities, their behavior (sadly - many were not nice) and all their plastic surgery!  You would be amazed at how many of them have fake boobs!


if you went to a salon where celebs went, I'm sure it was very expensive
Fake boobs are pretty common so when I see a celeb with nice natural small boobs I'm impressed 
So now you have long platinum hair?  nice


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> if you went to a salon where celebs went, I'm sure it was very expensive
> Fake boobs are pretty common so when I see a celeb with nice natural small boobs I'm impressed
> So now you have long platinum hair?  nice


It's down to my shoulders, the front is platinum .. the rest is my moussy-light-brown, but I'm figuring at some time, it will all be platinum and I'm A-OKAY with that!


----------



## bag-princess

Christina Haack shows off incredible ocean view in new $10M mansion
					

The “Flip or Flop” co-host is ending the year with a divorce, a new engagement and a new ocean-view mansion.




					nypost.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

Gorgeous views!


----------



## bag-princess

i hope this is some really bad editing on this photo - because her legs look sickening!!! 










						Christina Haack's Fiancé Josh Hall Says 'True Love is Rare' on Couple's Romantic Trip to Cabo
					

Despite speculation, Christina Haack's rep tells PEOPLE she did not get married to fiancé Josh Hall while in Mexico




					people.com


----------



## Lavendera

They don’t look so bad in the other picture in the story. But she has gotten way too thin, and on the show, it shows.


----------



## bag-princess

Lavendera said:


> They don’t look so bad in the other picture in the story. But she has gotten way too thin, and on the show, it shows.




no they don't but i think that has a lot to do with the angles.  and i have said the same when watching the show - if we can see how thin she is with the camera adding 10 pounds supposedly then i would hate to see her IRL!!  and yet she keeps talking about going to the gym and her diet. 
if the people in her life are like the 90% of her IG posters - they are telling her how great she looks and to keep up the good work instead of the truth.


----------



## Grande Latte

I kind of worry about Christina. So many men, so many projects, getting so thin. I hope there are some good people in her life who support her.


----------



## bag-princess

Is this a real thing or was she joking?? watching the show and Christina makes a comment about what “her wizard” said about Tarek. WTH  is it like a fortune teller?


----------



## limom

Speaking of Christina, her and the new wife need to take a DNA test.
They look exactly alike right now. It is freaky.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Speaking of Christina, her and the new wife need to take a DNA test.
> They look exactly alike right now. It is freaky.


So witty!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> Is this a real thing or was she joking?? watching the show and Christina makes a comment about what “her wizard” said about Tarek. WTH  is it like a fortune teller?


I think this nonsense is part of the reason Tarek wanted to take the kids from her. What got him was toad venom. I believe she smoked it...

He definitely has a type, but I like Heather and the kids look so happy with them. I just want Heather to get pregnant with boy/girl twins. That would make Christina crazy!


----------



## Grande Latte

chowlover2 said:


> I think this nonsense is part of the reason Tarek wanted to take the kids from her. What got him was toad venom. I believe she smoked it...
> 
> He definitely has a type, but I like Heather and the kids look so happy with them. I just want Heather to get pregnant with boy/girl twins. That would make Christina crazy!



Twins or not. I just hope Tarek finds peace, love, and joy with Heather. She seems like a good girl and doesn't need to be part of the drama. 

On the other hand, do you think Renee and Anstead will get engaged soon?


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh. This just came in. Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

Grande Latte said:


> Twins or not. I just hope Tarek finds peace, love, and joy with Heather. She seems like a good girl and doesn't need to be part of the drama.
> 
> On the other hand, do you think Renee and Anstead will get engaged soon?


Renee and Ant are very low key. They seem very happy and I wish them the best. Christina needs to step back and assess her life, she is a hot mess.


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> Speaking of Christina, her and the new wife need to take a DNA test.
> They look exactly alike right now. It is freaky.


They definitely shop at the same hair extension store.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> *I think this nonsense is part of the reason Tarek wanted to take the kids from her. What got him was toad venom.* I believe she smoked it...
> 
> He definitely has a type, but I like Heather and the kids look so happy with them. I just want Heather to get pregnant with boy/girl twins. That would make Christina crazy!



i said the same thing!  first the toad vemom she was smoking and now she has a wizard that she consults about her life! i can't figure out why she was asking this person about tarek though??  chile what is wrong with you??  thank goodness tarek is a very present father in those kids life because they need him.  




Grande Latte said:


> Oh. This just came in. Congrats!




i hope that she will be able to get pregnant!  tay and braden adore heather and you can see how much she loves them.  tay just hangs on to her whenever she is near her and it is adorable.  and yes christina and heather have similiar looks but i think they look like the majority of women in california - especially in certain areas.  and most men have a type of woman so i am not surprised that tarek is no different. 



chowlover2 said:


> Renee and Ant are very low key. They seem very happy and I wish them the best. Christina needs to step back and assess her life, *she is a hot mess*.



she is the hottest mess!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Hopefully Tarek has gotten help for his angry outbursts.


----------



## chowlover2

kemilia said:


> They definitely shop at the same hair extension store.


So far Heather is wearing all Chanel RTW and it looks gorgeous on her. I like her style.


----------



## andral5

bag-princess said:


> i hope this is some really bad editing on this photo - because her legs look sickening!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Haack's Fiancé Josh Hall Says 'True Love is Rare' on Couple's Romantic Trip to Cabo
> 
> 
> Despite speculation, Christina Haack's rep tells PEOPLE she did not get married to fiancé Josh Hall while in Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Not only her legs, but her behind… it’s completely missing, like someone slammed the door behind her right when she stepped out. Almost flat!


----------



## bag-princess

andral5 said:


> Not only her legs, but her behind… it’s completely missing, like someone slammed the door behind her right when she stepped out. Almost flat!



oh that’s real! She really doesn’t have even a little behind! I notice it on the show all the time.


----------



## bag-princess

from Tarek’s FB - 


New Flip or Flop episode airs tonight! And with just two episodes left, the end of this season is a bit more bittersweet… after an incredible 10 year run, Flip or Flop is coming to an end. This show would not have been possible without all of you following along, so THANK YOU! 

You guys have been with us through it all—you watched me beat cancer, you’ve watched the babies grow up into the most amazing little humans, and everything in between  but I’m not going anywhere and I can promise that you are going to love what comes next!

With only TWO episodes left, we’ve definitely saved the best for last! 
Who’s excited to tune in tonight and next week to see us take on some of our coolest flips yet?

What is one of your favorite flip or flop moments?


----------



## kemilia

While I watch this show (I do like Tarak and the digs at Christina), what I pretty much hate is: they remove just about any greenery--trees, shrubs, anything leaving the house looking bare and blah. Every "design" is the same--remove walls, remove old cabinets and replace with shaker white, white quartz counter tops/island (no butcher block, granite (heaven forbid--so last century!), the list goes on. 

I realize they are trying to attract buyers and buyers want what they see on HGTV so it is an endless loop. The prices for these homes is insane too, but location location.


----------



## newblonde

bag-princess said:


> from Tarek’s FB -
> 
> 
> New Flip or Flop episode airs tonight! And with just two episodes left, the end of this season is a bit more bittersweet… after an incredible 10 year run, Flip or Flop is coming to an end. This show would not have been possible without all of you following along, so THANK YOU!
> 
> You guys have been with us through it all—you watched me beat cancer, you’ve watched the babies grow up into the most amazing little humans, and everything in between  but I’m not going anywhere and I can promise that you are going to love what comes next!
> 
> With only TWO episodes left, we’ve definitely saved the best for last!
> Who’s excited to tune in tonight and next week to see us take on some of our coolest flips yet?
> 
> What is one of your favorite flip or flop moments?



I read it’s because they or someone said the work environment is too intimate for them now. It’s too bad, on camera they’ve been getting along great lately and it makes the show more fun.


----------



## limom

I can see the current Mrs El Moussa enforcing healthy boundaries.
Plus Christina looks like she needs a break from the stress too.


----------



## bag-princess

newblonde said:


> I read it’s because they or someone said the work environment is too intimate for them now. It’s too bad, o*n camera they’ve been getting along great lately and it makes the show more fun.*



i said the same thing when i heard the news - the show has been really good now.  like it used to be because they have been getting along so well and even joking and laughing with each other again.    i just don't understand what that "too intimate" is supposed to mean.  and i noticed in both their statements that neither one of them said anything about not wanting to do the show anymore or working on other projects, etc as if it was not their decision. but i can't imagine HGTV cancelling it because it was still a popular show.



limom said:


> I can see the current Mrs El Moussa enforcing healthy boundaries.
> Plus Christina looks like she needs a break from the stress too.




i sometimes wondered if heather was not liking how well they had been getting along lately. very friendly which was good to see.

christina looks that way because she is just too dang thin!  the stress and pressure of the show and her failed relationships.   and then she is engaged once again and trying to live between california and nashville - back and forth like that can't be easy.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Tarek and Heather are going to do a show to replace Flip or Flop.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I think Tarek and Heather are going to do a show to replace Flip or Flop.


Yes, they are branching out big time.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I think Tarek and Heather are going to do a show to replace Flip or Flop.




i have not seen anything about that but when she has stopped in on his show they work well together.


----------



## A1aGypsy

How the producers allowed him to continue on this show after some of the horrific things he said (in front of witnesses even) is beyond me.


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> How the producers allowed him to continue on this show after some of the horrific things he said (in front of witnesses even) is beyond me.


The production Co could care less about the well being of anyone.










						Tarek El Moussa Teases What’s Next For Him After ‘Flip Or Flop’
					

In a farewell note that he shared on social media, Tarek El Moussa said he won’t be going anywhere after the series ends.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

A1aGypsy said:


> How the producers allowed him to continue on this show after some of the horrific things he said (in front of witnesses even) is beyond me.


Agree , i find it quite disturbing


----------



## Grande Latte

Is 2022 the year for these two?


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Is 2022 the year for these two?





that does not look like Ant to me!!   


i just watched the last show a few minutes ago and christina was the one that wanted to end their business together but the press releases keep saying that it was a mutual decision.  tarek looked pretty shocked by it.  i hope her wanting to live more in Tn and this new guy works out for her.


----------



## limom

Renee. Non. 
Problems on set with Mr El Moussa.
A hot mess for all.


----------



## newblonde

bag-princess said:


> that does not look like Ant to me!!
> 
> 
> i just watched the last show a few minutes ago and christina was the one that wanted to end their business together but the press releases keep saying that it was a mutual decision.  tarek looked pretty shocked by it.  i hope her wanting to live more in Tn and this new guy works out for her.



Tarek had to know what she was going to say. Just the fact that each had their SO’s with them and I don’t remember Heather even asking what Christina said.  That said, I think Tarek looked like he wanted to cry.

Like another commenter I wondered if Heather had anything to do with it ending. I sometimes think Tarek still has feelings for Christina and that’s why he married a carbon copy right down to the very bony body.


----------



## bag-princess

newblonde said:


> Tarek had to know what she was going to say. Just the fact that each had their SO’s with them and I don’t remember Heather even asking what Christina said.  That said, I think Tarek looked like he wanted to cry.
> 
> Like another commenter I wondered if Heather had anything to do with it ending. I sometimes think Tarek still has feelings for Christina and that’s why he married a carbon copy right down to the very bony body.



i think heather did ask what she said or "what was that about".
and i thought it was quite odd that she brought along her new flavor of the month just for this - why?? she has never even mentioned him before!  and as far as him marrying a look-alike heather looks like 90% of the women in LA!  but if that is what he likes then that is what he likes.  i don't think christina is all that picky though!


----------



## newblonde

bag-princess said:


> i think heather did ask what she said or "what was that about".
> and i thought it was quite odd that she brought along her new flavor of the month just for this - why?? she has never even mentioned him before!  and as far as him marrying a look-alike heather looks like 90% of the women in LA!  but if that is what he likes then that is what he likes.  i don't think christina is all that picky though!



Christina is engaged to that guy. I still think it was staged for the show and Tarek knew what was coming. I live in San Diego and I rarely see women who look like them. But I move in very different circles.


----------



## bag-princess

newblonde said:


> Christina is engaged to that guy. I still think it was staged for the show and Tarek knew what was coming. I live in San Diego and I rarely see women who look like them. But I move in very different circles.



yes we know she’s engaged once again - that’s why he’s called flavor of the month. She goes from one guy to the next without missing a step. and yes LA is totally differen! Yea


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think Tarek was over Christina when they first divorced. What was so sad is how they managed to stay together through 2 different cancer scares, infertility which finally resulted in Brayden and I forget what else. I think Christina just wanted to cut her losses and run when he took the gun up into the Hollywood Hills to " run." You could see how hurt Tarek was when she fell in love with Ant, and it wasn't until a bit before that divorce when Tarek stared to get his mojo back. I have to tell you. I admire Tarek's composure, he could have said many things about her second divorce, but he did not. Not a word about engagement #3 either. And I thought she was quite nasty while married to Ant. 

Tarek definitely has a type and you could probably fit any CA skinny blonde into the mix and he would have married her. I had misgivings up until their engagement, but the more I saw of Heather the more I like her. She really loves the kids and they love her, no small feat for a step Mom. Instead of dressing like a urban guerilla ( hello Christina ), Heather wears mostly Chanel ( be still my heart )
RTW. Her clothing and hair are always on point, the wedding was gorgeous and I hope all are happy. I do think Christina is headed to divorce #3, but we shall see. I think she needs to put a little more time into getting to know this guy,


----------



## newblonde

I love Heather.  Hope she and Tarek are happy forever.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think Tarek was over Christina when they first divorced. What was so sad is how they managed to stay together through 2 different cancer scares, infertility which finally resulted in Brayden and I forget what else. I think Christina just wanted to cut her losses and run when he took the gun up into the Hollywood Hills to " run." You could see how hurt Tarek was when she fell in love with Ant, and it wasn't until a bit before that divorce when Tarek stared to get his mojo back. *I have to tell you. I admire Tarek's composure, he could have said many things about her second divorce, but he did not. Not a word about engagement #3 either.* And I thought she was quite nasty while married to Ant.
> 
> Tarek definitely has a type and you could probably fit any CA skinny blonde into the mix and he would have married her. I had misgivings up until their engagement, but the more I saw of Heather the more I like her. She really loves the kids and they love her, no small feat for a step Mom. Instead of dressing like a urban guerilla ( hello Christina ), Heather wears mostly Chanel ( be still my heart )
> RTW. Her clothing and hair are always on point, the wedding was gorgeous and I hope all are happy. I do think Christina is headed to divorce #3, but we shall see. I think she needs to put a little more time into getting to know this guy,




ITA with this and he had several opportunities to do so because of course he was asked in a few interviews after her 2nd divorce with ant and he was alway gracious and wishing her happiness. and he and heather posted congratulations to her when she announced this second engagement. and yes she was nasty at times with her comments to dig at him - like when she added the little sentence about "finding the perfect man" into her shows intro when she was married to ant.  i wonder if she will keep that or take it out this time around!   as far as this 3rd guy - if they do indeed walk down the aisle - i say start the clock! i don't know what she is searching for but instead of paying money to a wizard  to help her make decisions about her life she needs to find herself a good therapist instead and stop smoking toad venom!


----------



## bag-princess

newblonde said:


> I love Heather.  Hope she and Tarek are happy forever.



i like her too and she is obviously a very good step-mom to tay and bray because they adore her!  tay is always hanging on to her and hugging her and even though bray is shy he does the same when he thinks the camera isn't on him.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, I’m not sure we can say he “kept his composure” he yelled that he was going to rape her on set at one point and there was another outburst as well. I suspect he was just grateful she didn’t make a big deal about either incident and let the show dissolve peacefully.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, I’m not sure we can say he “kept his composure” he yelled that he was going to rape her on set at one point and there was another outburst as well. I suspect he was just grateful she didn’t make a big deal about either incident and let the show dissolve peacefully.




she did not say he kept his composure - she said she admired his composure because he did not say anything derogatory about her or her failed relationships when he could.


----------



## A1aGypsy

bag-princess said:


> she did not say he kept his composure - she said she admired his composure because he did not say anything derogatory about her or her failed relationships when he could.



Ok. I’m not sure that changes my comment. He hasn’t had composure. And he certainly has been derogatory to her.

It’s not composure, it’s self preservation.


----------



## Grande Latte

chowlover2 said:


> I do think Christina is headed to divorce #3, but we shall see. I think she needs to put a little more time into getting to know this guy,



I think Christina needs to take time to get to "know herself". She is SO lost. No man can fix that. No man.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I think Christina needs to take time to get to "know herself". She is SO lost. No man can fix that. No man.




ITA - i don't know what it is she is desperately searching for but whatever it is needs to be found found on her own.  and most definitely not with a wizard!


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s married. She married Josh Hall…let me see if I can find the article.

ETA link:









						Christina Haack Marries Josh Hall in Private Ceremony After One Year of Dating - E! Online
					

Christina Haack and Josh Hall, who got engaged in September, have tied the knot, E! News can confirm. All the details on the HGTV star's marriage news below.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> She’s married. She married Josh Hall…let me see if I can find the article.
> 
> ETA link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Haack Marries Josh Hall in Private Ceremony After One Year of Dating - E! Online
> 
> 
> Christina Haack and Josh Hall, who got engaged in September, have tied the knot, E! News can confirm. All the details on the HGTV star's marriage news below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com




no made-for-tv wedding like she did with Ant and no pics for People magazine.   and i think i saw somewhere that her IG account is now private. (not sure but not surprised)


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder how long this one will last? She needs to do a lot of work on herself before any marriage is going to work. And I don't mean smoking toad venom.


----------



## Grande Latte

Had no idea who Josh Hall is, but he's good looking.


----------



## chowlover2

I believe he is also a realtor.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder how long this one will last? She needs to do a lot of work on herself before any marriage is going to work. And I don't mean smoking toad venom.




If they celebrate a 3 year anniversary I will be shocked!  She needs some serious therapy. she didn’t know him long at all before marrying him but I guess that toad venom did the trick.   I wonder if she’s going to have a baby with this one? Someone called her the JLo of HGTV!


----------



## chowlover2

I am going to guess Tarek's wedding special had a little something to do with it.


----------



## Materielgrrl

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...exes-tarek-el-moussa-ant-anstead-are-friends/

I just tried to post this like the other articles above.  Good for Christina her ex BDs are getting along, really.  Everybody has their own relationships to mind now.


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> If they celebrate a 3 year anniversary I will be shocked!  She needs some serious therapy. she didn’t know him long at all before marrying him but I guess that toad venom did the trick.   I wonder if she’s going to have a baby with this one? Someone called her the JLo of HGTV!



JLO of HGTV? That someone calls it right!


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...exes-tarek-el-moussa-ant-anstead-are-friends/
> 
> I just tried to post this like the other articles above.  Good for Christina her ex BDs are getting along, really.  Everybody has their own relationships to mind now.



i saw an interview with Ant a few months ago and he spoke highly of Tarek and was saying how great they get along an they would always be family.


----------



## limom

She got a show:


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> She got a show:






they announced it on the FB page and HGTV had to turn off the posting due to the comments people were making about her!!


----------



## andral5

What a jump, from SoCal to a farm in TN?! I don’t see her there for long.


----------



## bag-princess

andral5 said:


> What a jump, from SoCal to a farm in TN?! I don’t see her there for long.




thankfully it is only 6 episodes for this new series.  i wonder how poor taylor is with another step-dad.


----------



## newblonde

I THINK the Tennessee farm is a vacation home. Tarek probably wouldn‘t let her move the kids so far away.


----------



## bag-princess

newblonde said:


> I THINK the Tennessee farm is a vacation home. Tarek probably wouldn‘t let her move the kids so far away.




yes that is what it is.  she said she went to go visit her nutritionist    and fell in love with the area.


----------



## chowlover2

I saw the Tennessee home on Christina on the coast. It was beautiful, but I don't see Christina staying in the country long. She actually got chickens, but I am sure someone will take care of them. Maybe the kids will stay with Tarek & Heather!


----------



## baghagg

bag-princess said:


> yes that is what it is.  she said she went to go visit her nutritionist    and fell in love with the area.


Nutritionist?


----------



## andral5

baghagg said:


> Nutritionist?


My thoughts exactly: some nutritionist!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I saw the Tennessee home on Christina on the coast. *It was beautiful, but I don't see Christina staying in the country long*. She actually got chickens, but I am sure someone will take care of them. Maybe the kids will stay with Tarek & Heather!




i think she bought it as somewhere to go and hide from the press and people pointing at her in california.  i don't think she will get that kind of thing in tennessee.  but then again - her nutrionist lives there so maybe she will stay a while!


----------



## bag-princess

surprised it took him so long!











						Christina Hall 'Deeply Saddened' After Ant Anstead Files for Full Custody of Son: 'I'm a Good Mom'
					

Hall and Anstead were both granted joint legal and physical custody of their son after their divorce last July




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> surprised it took him so long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Hall 'Deeply Saddened' After Ant Anstead Files for Full Custody of Son: 'I'm a Good Mom'
> 
> 
> Hall and Anstead were both granted joint legal and physical custody of their son after their divorce last July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



I'm not a Christina fan, but still this news saddens me because I know it will break her. Ant probably has some really good cause for seeking full custody. This will not be pretty. Aye.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I'm not a Christina fan, but still this news saddens me because I know it will break her. Ant probably has some really good cause for seeking full custody. This will not be pretty. Aye.




i honestly thought - like i have seen other people mention - that he would have filed for custody when she was posting about how smoking toad venom had given her so much peace and clarity!   i don't know what else has been going on since she met and now is married to this man but obviously ant feels that hudson is not in a good place with her.   anyhoo...........it is a moot point for now since the judge denied him until the June meeting to state their cases about his custody.


----------



## chowlover2

I follow Tarek on Twitter, and it seems as if he and Heather have the kids a lot of the time. They look happier with them too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Heather actually says on selling sunset, “my kids.” She never says step. When a step parent says that they are usually stepping up big time or trying to get under the skin of the other parent. In this case, I can see it being the former and not latter.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I follow Tarek on Twitter, and it seems as if he and Heather have the kids a lot of the time. They look happier with them too.




and taylor adores heather!  she is always clinging to her and smiling.  you can tell how much she really likes heather.


----------



## chowlover2

Look at the difference between Christina's wedding to Ant vs Heather and Tarek. I don't even remember the kids at that wedding whereas Heather made them part of the wedding. I think Taylor was in heaven between picking out the gown and pre-wedding festivities. Braden looked pretty happy too. I wish all of them the best. I don't know why, but the 2 of them make me happy together. 

It's sad that Christina was sick of everything with Tarek. She slogged through a lot of hard times with Tarek. His 2 cancer scares which he fought and came out on the other side. Then Christina had the fertility problems. Any one of those things has broken up lesser couples. Once they had Brayden the worst was over. I honestly wish both couples happiness, but on the other hand I want to take odds on how long Christina will stay married to this guy. I am not even going to try and remember his name.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference between Christina's wedding to Ant vs Heather and Tarek. I don't even remember the kids at that wedding whereas Heather made them part of the wedding. I think Taylor was in heaven between picking out the gown and pre-wedding festivities. Braden looked pretty happy too. I wish all of them the best. I don't know why, but the 2 of them make me happy together.
> 
> It's sad that Christina was sick of everything with Tarek. She slogged through a lot of hard times with Tarek. His 2 cancer scares which he fought and came out on the other side. Then Christina had the fertility problems. Any one of those things has broken up lesser couples. Once they had Brayden the worst was over. I honestly wish both couples happiness, *but on the other hand I want to take odds on how long Christina will stay married to this guy. I am not even going to try and remember his name.*




neither can i and it really does not matter because i am sure it will change sooner than later.  i agree with you about the weddings - big difference.  and heather making sure the kids felt like a part of it shows how much she cares about them.  taylor was over the moon picking out her own "wedding gown" and sharing the moment with heather.  and tarek's mother and sister adore heather too.  we never saw much about christina's family like we did tarek's on the show so i wonder what the situation is on that side.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> neither can i and it really does not matter because i am sure it will change sooner than later.  i agree with you about the weddings - big difference.  and heather making sure the kids felt like a part of it shows how much she cares about them.  taylor was over the moon picking out her own "wedding gown" and sharing the moment with heather.  and tarek's mother and sister adore heather too.  we never saw much about christina's family like we did tarek's on the show so i wonder what the situation is on that side.


You're right. I watched the show from the beginning and never a word from Christina. I don't think there was any of her family when she married Ant either.


----------



## A1aGypsy

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference between Christina's wedding to Ant vs Heather and Tarek. I don't even remember the kids at that wedding whereas Heather made them part of the wedding. I think Taylor was in heaven between picking out the gown and pre-wedding festivities. Braden looked pretty happy too. I wish all of them the best. I don't know why, but the 2 of them make me happy together.
> 
> It's sad that Christina was sick of everything with Tarek. She slogged through a lot of hard times with Tarek. His 2 cancer scares which he fought and came out on the other side. Then Christina had the fertility problems. Any one of those things has broken up lesser couples. Once they had Brayden the worst was over. I honestly wish both couples happiness, but on the other hand I want to take odds on how long Christina will stay married to this guy. I am not even going to try and remember his name.



I mean, I’m no apologist for Christina but her kids were very much a part of their day. You can see in the photos that they were in the wedding party and seated in the front row.

And I’m not sure the worst was over given everything he said to her. Best of luck to 2.0. And 3.0 really. I feel for the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

happy mom and DIL


----------



## livethelake

So my take on it probably won't be popular but here goes...
Tarek is a media whore.. he puts everything on social media.  He plays to the camera and IMO, is energized from all the attention.  He puts his kids lives on SM as well.  Heather is a reality tv star.  She loves being in front of the camera.   I often think they have a full time photographer following them around.   Far too many "private" moments wrapped to look like candids are on IG.  The two of them thrive from all the fawning from fans.  Christina (and perhaps her family) is much more private.   

I don't understand all the hate Christina receives tbh.


----------



## bag-princess

livethelake said:


> So my take on it probably won't be popular but here goes...
> Tarek is a media whore.. he puts everything on social media.  He plays to the camera and IMO, is energized from all the attention.  He puts his kids lives on SM as well.  Heather is a reality tv star.  She loves being in front of the camera.   I often think they have a full time photographer following them around.   Far too many "private" moments wrapped to look like candids are on IG.  The two of them thrive from all the fawning from fans.  Christina (and perhaps her family) is much more private.
> 
> I don't understand all the hate Christina receives tbh.




private my foot! she had no problems with putting all her and ant’s “private moments“ on tv and IG!  even going so far as taking a dig at Tarek with her show intro about having a new man and perfect life! well we see how that one worked out. her family situation is only private because from what people say she doesn’t have the close relationship with her parents like Tarek does.  something about her mom remarrying but I forget the detail.


----------



## livethelake

bag-princess said:


> private my foot! she had no problems with putting all her and ant’s “private moments“ on tv and IG!  even going so far as taking a dig at Tarek with her show intro about having a new man and perfect life! well we see how that one worked out. her family situation is only private because from what people say she doesn’t have the close relationship with her parents like Tarek does.  something about her mom remarrying but I forget the detail.


LOL.  I said my opinions would be unpopular.  I am not a fan of either of them.  You have no idea what her relationship is with her parents.  But I get it,  you're on Team Tarik.  It's fine


----------



## andral5

bag-princess said:


> private my foot! she had no problems with putting all her and ant’s “private moments“ on tv and IG!  even going so far as taking a dig at Tarek with her show intro about having a new man and perfect life! well we see how that one worked out. her family situation is only private because from what people say she doesn’t have the close relationship with her parents like Tarek does.  something about her mom remarrying but I forget the detail.


From all the old episodes of Flip or Flop, Christina’s parents helped them when they asked them for help with some of the houses. So, they have a close relationship.


----------



## andral5

livethelake said:


> So my take on it probably won't be popular but here goes...
> Tarek is a media whore.. he puts everything on social media.  He plays to the camera and IMO, is energized from all the attention.  He puts his kids lives on SM as well.  Heather is a reality tv star.  She loves being in front of the camera.   I often think they have a full time photographer following them around.   Far too many "private" moments wrapped to look like candids are on IG.  The two of them thrive from all the fawning from fans.  Christina (and perhaps her family) is much more private.
> 
> I don't understand all the hate Christina receives tbh.


I agree, although I am not a big fan of Christina’s. Also, there is a known practice to spoil the kids when they are with you (in a split family situation) so they want to come see you more. Of course, they would not show how they spoil them but this is something Tarek and his wife could do to gain kids’ attention and love.


----------



## bag-princess

andral5 said:


> From all the old episodes of Flip or Flop, Christina’s parents helped them when they asked them for help with some of the houses. *So, they have a close relationship.*




not necessarily - she also mentioned about how they have to make sure to pay them back so it was not like it was gifts.  and no i am not team tarek either beause he can irk me sometimes too.  not as much as she started to after the show became very popular.


----------



## andral5

bag-princess said:


> not necessarily - she also mentioned about how they have to make sure to pay them back so it was not like it was gifts.  and no i am not team tarek either beause he can irk me sometimes too.  not as much as she started to after the show became very popular.


They also were careful in paying back when they borrowed money from his parents as well. No difference.


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## Lady Zhuge

Every time I pop in this thread, Christina has a new surname. El Moussa, Anstead, Haack, Hall. I wonder what it’ll be next time?


----------



## bag-princess

Lady Zhuge said:


> Every time I pop in this thread, Christina has a new surname. El Moussa, Anstead, Haack, Hall. I wonder what it’ll be next time?




the Vegas bookies are going to start taking bets on it!    because we all know there will be a next time,


----------



## bagsforme

I don't get why that show was popular.  Her design aesthetic was horrible.


----------



## Annawakes

It was “white shaker cabinets” every.single.time.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, white and black everything. Even the home she had with Ant was white and black. One trick pony.


----------



## andral5

bagsforme said:


> I don't get why that show was popular.  Her design aesthetic was horrible.


So booooring!!…


----------



## andral5

Annawakes said:


> It was “white shaker cabinets” every.single.time.


Oh my, yees!! Unbelievably blah.


----------



## Grande Latte

With so much going on in her personal life, I just don't watch her show anymore. Don't know why.


----------



## bag-princess

Heather is (very) pregnant!


----------



## newblonde

I’m happy for them. I hope this marriage lasts.


----------



## bag-princess

newblonde said:


> I’m happy for them. I hope this marriage lasts.




so am/do i!  i know she really wanted this.


----------



## bag-princess

Couple more…….love The black/white


----------



## A bottle of Red

Really beautiful


----------



## bag-princess

Pregnant Heather Rae Young, Tarek El Moussa reveal sex of first baby together
					

The “Flip or Flop” alum previously welcomed 11-year-old daughter Taylor and 6-year-old son Brayden with ex-wife Christina Haack.




					pagesix.com


----------



## chowlover2

So happy for them both.


----------



## livethelake

Maybe those two need their own thread.................Christina would approve I'm sure


----------



## Swanky

Do we really need more? lol


----------



## livethelake

Swanky said:


> Do we really need more? lol


hahaha......I want to say no but.......maybe a thread title change?


----------



## bag-princess

we use this as a catch-all thread for all things tarek and/or christina related.    we don't need christina's approval!


----------



## Grande Latte

News flash...
Can't wait for the wedding photos.


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> so am/do i!  i know she really wanted this.


Heather is beautiful, but every time she talks, I just can't focus....


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> News flash...
> Can't wait for the wedding photos.




start the clock!  can't wait to see how long this one lasts. 




Grande Latte said:


> Heather is beautiful, but every time she talks, I just can't focus....


----------



## bag-princess

well after 10 years of flipping and flopping - tonight is the end of the series. 
looks like there is a marathon of the previous shows all day long before the last show.  should be interesting.


----------



## bag-princess

Christina Hall and Ant Anstead Settle Custody Battle Over Son Hudson
					

The exes have been locked in a contentious custody battle since their split.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

So ba


bag-princess said:


> Christina Hall and Ant Anstead Settle Custody Battle Over Son Hudson
> 
> 
> The exes have been locked in a contentious custody battle since their split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


so basically they were able to act like adults and compromise?
Poor kid it seems like he will always be put in the middle of these two


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> So ba
> 
> so basically they were able to act like adults and compromise?
> Poor kid it seems like he will always be put in the middle of these two



just reading the details of their arrangements gave me a headache! I can’t imagine what it will feel like to him actually going through the back and forth.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> just reading the details of their arrangements gave me a headache! I can’t imagine what it will feel like to him actually going through the back and forth.


I know nothing about him.  From what little of her I saw in the TV show with the first husband, I didn't like her


----------



## Grande Latte

Who understands this arrangement? This is so odd!
How's the kid going to make friends? He would need two sets of friends from two different schools?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I know nothing about him.  From what little of her I saw in the TV show with the first husband, I didn't like her



i can't tolerate her.  i have never watched her new show because of the way she acts.  she does the same designs all the time then stands their smiling like she hung the moon. 




Grande Latte said:


> Who understands this arrangement? This is so odd!
> How's the kid going to make friends? He would need two sets of friends from two different schools?



that poor child will need a calendar to know what day of the week it is!  that is the most confusing arrangement for us and we are adults - i feel sorry for him.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i can't tolerate her.  i have never watched her new show because of the way she acts.  she does the same designs all the time then stands their smiling like she hung the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that poor child will need a calendar to know what day of the week it is!  that is the most confusing arrangement for us and we are adults - i feel sorry for him.


I found her to be kinda bossy or know-it-all.  I like Joanna Gaines - her persona and her designs.  I know she gets criticized for all the shiplap


----------



## sgj99

There is a lot of hatred between those two


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> There is a lot of hatred between those two




whatever happened between them was not pretty!  there is some kind of deep issue obviously.


----------



## bag-princess

sounds like she has done a few things besides the breast implants - you would think with all her special diets and eating habits that getting implants and fillers would contridict her holistic health practices!










						Christina Hall reveals she has 'mercury and lead poisoning,' likely from 'the bad flips'
					

The "Flip or Flop" star, 39, recently said she was experiencing "unexplained health stuff."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> sounds like she has done a few things besides the breast implants - you would think with all her special diets and eating habits that getting implants and fillers would contridict her holistic health practices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Hall reveals she has 'mercury and lead poisoning,' likely from 'the bad flips'
> 
> 
> The "Flip or Flop" star, 39, recently said she was experiencing "unexplained health stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Oh no. Hope that she is ok. She has three kids to care for.
All those sushis.
Her new house in Dana Point is freaking amazing. Hopefully, she does not lose it to divorce #3.
Those two really had an epic come up!


----------

